# Hoping for a Sticky Rainbow in Winter 2015/16



## LynAnne

I've not had the best of luck this year with three losses; a chemical, an ectopic and subsequent loss of my left tube, and a missed miscarriage which I decided to let happen naturally in September. It's been a tough year but we don't really think that they are connected but just pure bad luck. After our MMC we decided to NTNP but I had no idea if or when I ovulated. I didn't really get any symptoms which prepared me so much for yesterday when AF finally showed her ugly face, almost 5 weeks after my MC. So I'm on cycle day 2 now and ready to get going. 

I'm going to use OPKs for the first time ever as I'm worried that my very regular cycle might be off after the MMC. I just want to know what is going on in my body. I have lots of lovely girls on my journal who I was pregnant with and having their support has been amazing. Looking to see if anyone else in a similar situation wants to join me in getting our sticky rainbows that would be lovely.

Finger crossed for November!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey! So sorry for your losses. You have been through so much. Sounds as if it must be just bad luck and not connected due to the nature of the losses. 
I use OPKs and I find them fab! It helps me to know when I roughly ovulate. If you want to be even more accurate temping is great as it will pinpoint O to the day. I have given temping up for a while though as I was getting too stressed with ttc. So now just using OPKs :) 

I have had two losses since Dec last year. Most recent in April ending with a D and C. This is our 15th cycle now ttc. We are still hopeful and think it was just bad luck :flower:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I can join you, sadly. :cry:

I've suffered three back to back losses. The doctors are at a loss as to why. My tests always come back normal, which really depresses me in a way, because at least if they found SOMETHING it would be better than finding nothing and it keeps happening. My hormone levels even run higher than average. I literally have twin high pregnancy hormones but have had singletons every time. With my mmc in July my levels ran into the 50,000s before my body recognized the loss. I was horribly sick and carrying a deceased child. It hurts to think of it. I decided to let the mc happen naturally after having 2 D&Cs since September of last year. All of my losses occurred between 6-8 weeks. If I could just get past 8 weeks, I would feel as if a brick has been lifted off of me.

Anyways, I agree that I think opks would help you greatly pinpoint ovulation. I have to use opks ever since my mmc because I've been having weird mid cycle bleeding and my periods have been incredibly long, so I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate. The opks have helped me out a lot.

Good luck to you! I'm so sorry to hear everything that you've been through and can only hope for a positive outcome in the future :hugs:


----------



## LynAnne

So sorry to hear of your losses. It's horrible that anyone has been through what I have been through but there's also a sort of comfort in knowing I'm not alone. For me, this AF seems pretty normal so far. Fairly heavy and some horrible cramps and back pain on CD 1&2 but that's like they've been for years. I'm hoping my body will get back to normal quickly. We've not had any issue conceiving before (just keeping the baby) so I'm not sure that I could deal with having to wait for a really long time before another bfp. Hope you get your rainbows soon.


----------



## tcinks

Hey ladies. I'm hoping for a November bfp too. :) This is my 3rd cycle since the loss in July. It never took me this long to get pregnant before (I know it hasn't been that long compared to a lot of women, but every cycle after a loss seems like an eternity:cry:) 

I'm on cd7 now. If I do get pregnant this cycle, I would get my bfp around my would have been due date of November7. If I'm not pregnant by then it'll be doubly painful. Really trying to stay hopeful, though. :)


----------



## danser55

I am joining for a hopeful BFP in November as well. It will be our first cycle trying post lost. We will be observed by my RE using timed intercourse, femara and metformin since I have PCOS. I really hope we are lucky the first time but we will see this is how it worked the last time. 

Lots of luck to everyone that this is your month!


----------



## thumpette

I'll join ye for a hopeful November. It's just over 9 months since my beautiful son Max was stillborn at 41+4. I am both desperate to be pregnant to feel hope again and absolutely terrified. It took us 18 months to concieve Max and now 8 months of trying again and nothing so far. I'm attending a fertility clinic for investigations. Last month was my first time on treatment. I took 5 femera on day 3 and a trigger shot on day 13. Follicle tracking showed a nice big follicle and then day 16 showed a perfect corpus luteum. I've gone down to 4 Femera this month as they don't think I need 5. Also have a slightly under active thyroid so starting treatment for that. Really hoping to have a bfp by Christmas or i don't know how I'll get through it without my one year old in my arms xx


----------



## LynAnne

Hello girls and welcome! Sorry that you have to be here and for your losses but at least we've all got people to chat to who know at least a little of what we are going through.

AF is on her way out now so I can begin my first cycle of trying again. It feels like forever since I found out that I had lost our most recent baby even though it was only August. I still really struggle emotionally with not being pregnant. It's especially hard as my first baby would be due a week today. Plus my sister is pregnant and I am so happy for her but sad for me. It's really tough. Anyway, the plan is to start using OPKs from Wednesday (CD10) and see where we go from there. Fingers crossed I'll get my BFP in November - I plan to test on the 13th.


----------



## chrissytina

Hi everyone.

I just began the miscarriage process two days ago. Went to doc and ultrasound showed inevitable miscarriage. I had heavy bleeding early Friday and all day yesterday. Today bleeding is basically gone. I will go into the doctor this Friday for another ultrasound and HCG check.

My DH and I talked and we are ready to try again even before I get AF. So as long as everything continues okay with the MC, we plan to try again once I ovulate. I got a bunch of pregnancy tests that show how far along you are and I plan to take those until it says not pregnant and then start the ovulation test kit. Hoping for a miracle !


----------



## eva1978

Hi, 

I'm keen to join in too. My due date was meant to be Feb 29, but I had a D&C early August. I've had 2 AFs since... we started trying last cycle but no luck, trying again this week (my O date might be around Oct. 22/23). 

I just want to say a special I'm so sorry to thumpette. A loss is always sad and life changing but I can only just barely fathom the pain of losing a full term sweet baby. I read many of your blog posts -- so beautifully written. Did the doctors give you a reason why it happened? It sounds like intrauterine growth restriction, or maybe so called 'placenta insufficiency'. I'm sorry if you explained this before and I missed it. I had the former with my first son. I only knew about it because where I lived at the time it was usual and relatively cheap to have bi-weekly ultrasounds in the 3rd Tri. A 32 wk u/s showed he barely grew in 2 weeks (everything else was normal). Long story short I ended up having a C-sect at 36 weeks since the doctors determined he would be "safer out than in". Perhaps all would have been fine had it not been detected but IUGR is the cause of 1 in 5 stillbirths, so I am forever grateful to the German medical system and my doctors there... I was so paranoid I would lose him and I feel so lucky that he was born healthy. 

I know this is not helpful now with Max, just wanted to bring it up so people can be aware of the condition, since it's likely to occur in subsequent pregnancies. (so I've heard). 

Sorry, didn't want to blather on or hijack. 

Best of luck to everyone over the next weeks! 
Hugs xo


----------



## beemeck

hi lyn, hi thumpette! :hi: 

hi new gals - sorry you have found yourself here but there is lots of support and love :hugs: 

I am going to be a Nov tester now since O is taking forever. Should be happening today with pos opk yesterday. Had O pains yesterday too and now today I'm crampy, which is unusual. Going to BD again after work. If I get my temp jump tomorrow, AF will officially be due on my birthday. really hoping for a nice little gift.... :baby:


----------



## fairycat

Hi ladies! I'm joining you for November, however I'm going to _*try*_ to take a more relaxed approach this time. Going to try not to do any OPKs before I get O pains - I'll probably use one to confirm if I get my regular pains. I don't know if I O'ed this past month or not. I'm in the middle of my first normal AF, and the doc said we could try once I get a normal one. Hubby and I just want to dtd when we feel like it and if it happens it happens. That's what we did the first time. I have 1 sensitive test left.. and have a few of the lower sensitive digis. So... going to try not to buy any more sensitive ones and just use the digis when it's time.


----------



## LynAnne

It's lovely to have you all with me even if it's sad due to all our losses. I'm sorry for each and every one of the losses everyone has endured. 

AF finished yesterday and my OPKs arrived today so I'll start using them on Wednesday. I've never used them before so that'll be a new experience. I'm not temping along side them this month though. I just want to have an idea of when I'll ovulate seeing as I have no idea how out of sync my cycle will be. 

Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies :) I'll be joining you in the hopes of a November bfp, although I am actually starting testing at the end of this month. 

I'm hoping for my rainbow baby after 3 losses - I lost my daughter, Seraphina, in April 2012. She was 3 1/2 months old. We lost her to SIDS. :cry: My second loss was in June of this year. It was a chemical pregnancy. And then I had another early loss in September of this year. :nope:

My doctor recommended that OH and I wait for two cycles until we try again, however, since there wasn't a medical reason for us to do so, we decided to start trying again right away.

I'm now currently 5dpo and feeling really hopeful and anxious.

I'm sorry for all of your losses :hugs: But I'm glad we all have each other for support. :flower:


----------



## thumpette

Hi Eva, thanks for your thoughts. It was similar to iugr. I was told that Max was measuring small at my 32 week scan, in the 13th percentile. I had lots of scans after that and they were happy with his growth trajectory. They tell me the size thing wasn't an indicator but I think it was. He was 7 pound 5 in the end so a reasonable size but myself and my husband are both tall so he probably should have been bigger. The diagnosis was delayed Villius maturation of the placenta. It's so incredibly cruel. If I'd only gone into labour 48 hours earlier he'd be here. I'll be high risk, closely monitored and induced early if I ever manage to get pregnant again xxx


----------



## thumpette

Aidansxmomma, I am so sorry for your losses. I hope those precious 3.5 months with Seraphina get you through the dark days, it's just so incredibly unfair xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm so sorry for all of your losses ladies :hugs: The losses of Max and Seraphina are particularly heartbreaking.

LynAnne - I've had quite a similar 2015 to you. I have had 2 losses, the first in January was an ectopic. I lost my right ovary and needed 4 pints blood transfusion. I then conceived again 3 months later in April, but had a MMC at almost 12 weeks and, as with your MMC, baby actually passed at 9 weeks +5 days. 

I am post O and am expecting my next AF around 27th of this month, but that means if I have no luck this time I will be able to join you properly for November.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## LynAnne

Aidensxmomma - I remember you from WTT. Sorry for your recent losses as well as Seraphina. It must be very difficult for you. I hope that you get your rainbow baby soon.

Thumpette- Your situation must be incredibly hard. At least you'll be closely monitored in future pregnancies which might be able to put your mind at ease a little.

Everything - Your experience with your ectopic sounds horrible. Luckily for me I'd had some bleeding so I went for an appointment at my EPU so it was caught before it ruptured or anything. They were worried that it was close to my womb and that they might need to remove some of that but luckily it wasn't and only my left tube was removed. Still, not a nice thing to experience! My only consolation now is I will always get early scans.

AFM - I'm just waiting patiently to get started again and then I plan on keeping everything crossed that this can be my cycle and my rainbow baby!


----------



## danser55

I'm sorry for the losses everyone. 

I'm just waiting for my hysteroscopy at this point, it's next Tuesday. I can't wait for it to be done and over with to start the femara. I keep hoping and praying we only need this one cycle for it to happen.


----------



## tcinks

I'm on cd 11 and should O in the next few days. Not temping or doing opks or anything. Just hoping to dtd enough, trying to be more casual and not obsessive this cycle (although I'm still of course really hoping for a bfp) I just feel like I've been too much stress on myself these past few cycles. So we'll see how this one goes. Already starting to see some fertile cm so I know O is coming! 

What are you ladies planning to do to help time pass in the tww?? I seriously always test way too early, like starting at 6dpo. So I'm really trying to wait until af is actually due this time. It's so hard though!!


----------



## beemeck

my heart really goes out to you girls. I always send a little extra dust over to those that have lost a full term baby, or a child :cry: :dust: I just can't wrap my head around that. 

I know we will all get our rainbows eventually. It's just the waiting game that sucks. 

I'm currently 2 DPO and AF is expected on Nov 2 (my bday!) I will reluctantly test early in Oct since I have some halloween parties to attend would like a glass of wine. I didn't want to test early this month and I'm mad that I O'ed later than expected, but what can you do :shrug: 

good luck all - FX! xx


----------



## fairycat

tcinks said:


> What are you ladies planning to do to help time pass in the tww?? I seriously always test way too early, like starting at 6dpo. So I'm really trying to wait until af is actually due this time. It's so hard though!!

This is what I struggle with too and woulld love to know! I think I am going to keep myself busy with a puzzle. They have puzzles at work that me and a couple other ladies work on during breaks. It really helped me when I went back to work after d&c, so hoping it will take my mind off testing when it comes time. I'm also trying to limit myself to the 50 miu digits that I have so I won't buy any more. Sick of guessing with these lines.


----------



## thumpette

Since I am taking an injection of pregnyl to ovulate I could get a false positive if I didn't wait at least 12 days after that so it stopped me testing too early last month. I still go slowly insane though!


----------



## LynAnne

Trying not to go insane during the TWW is the hardest thing imaginable. I'm still waiting to ovulate (started opks today) but once I am in the TWW I plan on staying as busy as possible so I'm not tempted to test! I refuse to test before 12dpo but having cheapies in the house will make it that much harder. To be fair, the last three times I have been pregnant I've just known. On the occasions I've ended up with AF I knew I wasn't pregnant so I'll just go with my gut. We've got a fair bit on over the next couple of weeks with birthdays and the like so I'll just focus on them! And maybe start planning Christmas when my mind starts to wander!


----------



## LynAnne

Edit: Stupid phone made me post in the wrong place! :dohh:


----------



## eva1978

Hi ladies, 

I really plan on not testing until after I expect AF. I'll probably still have that glass of wine here and there until I know, since at this early pre-preg stage I really don't think it matters. I'm officially in the TWW now, pretty sure I O'd yesterday (going by left side cramps). In the past if I would test early it just totally stressed me out more. So I don't plan on even buying tests until around Nov. 5/6! 

Puzzles sound like a good idea! To pass the time, I *try* to stay off sites like this! Since they make me think about babies and pregnancy even more... haha... but sometimes it doesn't work :winkwink: ...


----------



## TTC74

My pre-O temps are super low this month. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## Piper183

Hi Ladies!
I am hopeful to receive a "sticky" BFP in November too! November is the month of my birth. It's also the month of my marriage. To have a heathly, happy pregnancy start in November would be AWESOME!!!

This cycle I am taking Clomid on CD 2-6 & using clearblue opks. 

Hugs to all who have endured losses....Looking forward to seeing all of your BFPs!!! :-D


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hello everyone!

We will be TTC this November. We should test toward the middle of the month. 

This will be our first attempt at TTC since our CP in August. That loss was actually our first attempt at TTC after a missed MC in April. 

The back-to-back losses have been stressful, but I have a new doctor. He seems much more proactive than my previous. He ordered blood testing and found that my progesterone levels were low (14), so we are starting on progesterone supplements this cycle. Starting baby asprin this cycle too.

Hopefully, that will be the magic trick to getting own own little sticky rainbow bean.


----------



## LynAnne

Welcome new girls! :hi:

I'm getting close to a positive OPK. Of course, I've got to ovulate from the right side seeing as I don't have a left tube and I'm not entirely sure if my body is compensating for the loss though! I'm hoping it will be! Nervous about the TWW. I really don't want to be disappointed by the end of it!

How are all you getting on?


----------



## danser55

Delayed TTC once again, getting a brain MRI for high prolactin levels and our RE wants us to see a geneticist. Hopefully this all happens this week and the RE can come with a plan and we can begin to try for the 1st week of November. We will see, he did say he didn't think we would need to go through IVF.


----------



## LynAnne

Still no positive OPK but I am getting crazy back pain and cramps (on both sides although mostly my tubeless left). I can only imagine that it's to do with ovulation. I feel absolutely rotten and can barely do anything today. Not impressed one tiny bit!


----------



## beemeck

hi ladies! look like you are waiting to O or about to O... good luck!!! 

piper - nov is also my bday month. and AF is due on the day...could the universe really let me down so profoundly? lol I'm hoping not!

danser - so sorry about having to wait, I can't imagine. After my cervical ectopic, I had to wait 3 months and it was just awful. Now I feel like even waiting to O for a normal cycle is torture, ugh :( 

AFM - I was really sick the past few days. It was a cold but one that completely took me over - sore throat, bad sinuses and even a fever. Everyone keeps saying it's a good sign that my immune system is down but I just feel like it's too early to tell anything. just at 7DPO now. I'll test on Friday at 11DPO since we have Halloween parties this weekend and it will help me decide what to do about drinks. really hope I have to pass on them! FX

:dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My fertility monitor went to high today on CD11. I'm going out of town without DH this weekend for CD15, 16, and 17. I usually O on CD15 but occasionally O as early as CD14 or as late as CD17. So, I'm praying hard for an O on CD14 or CD15 so that I'm not out for November.


----------



## fairycat

I'm in my fertile period, and I can totally tell I'm going to O on time this month! Although, I'm still having a tiny bit of spotting since AF ended - is this going to mean a bad thing for TTC?


----------



## beemeck

I don't think that should affect anything!


----------



## LynAnne

I don't know fairycat. I hope not!

Despite not having a positive OPK yet I'm sure I'm gearing up to ovulate. I'm only testing once a day so I'm worried that I might miss my surge. I'm just really worried that it'll be from my left side and a completely worthless cycle. Either way I shall be BDing tonight as it's been every other day since cd11 and now I'm on cd15!


----------



## fairycat

I hope not either! I'm just worried I'll have low progesterone and mc again :( I know I'm just worrying for nothing right now. Sigh..


----------



## LynAnne

After what we have been through I think it's completely natural to worry. I know that doesn't make it easier. Just remember that every new pregnancy that the situation is different - new egg, new sperm etc.


----------



## LynAnne

So I've just taken my OPK and it is much lighter today like barely there. Have I missed my surge or am I not ovulating yet? Sunday and Monday's tests were nearly positive but still definitely negative. OPKs were meant to put my mind at ease a little, not get me more confused! I could have sworn I was about to ovulate with all the pains that I was getting yesterday. During a normal cycle before my mmc this is right about the time i would normally ovulate - each of the three times I have been pregnant this year we DTD right around cd14/15. Should I keep testing in case I'm still not there? Gah! I think next month if we haven't caught it then I'll start temping!


----------



## beemeck

LynAnne said:


> So I've just taken my OPK and it is much lighter today like barely there. Have I missed my surge or am I not ovulating yet? Sunday and Monday's tests were nearly positive but still definitely negative. OPKs were meant to put my mind at ease a little, not get me more confused! I could have sworn I was about to ovulate with all the pains that I was getting yesterday. During a normal cycle before my mmc this is right about the time i would normally ovulate - each of the three times I have been pregnant this year we DTD right around cd14/15. Should I keep testing in case I'm still not there? Gah! I think next month if we haven't caught it then I'll start temping!

hi lyn - I am going to post a pic of this months opk progression that I had. I was also super frustrated. this was my second month using opks. the first month, I see now, I must have got lucky. lines got increasingly darker until the positive. This month, nope. and it caused me a lot of stress! I have been o'ing CD 14 or 15 and this month is was 18. I was blaming the full moon and halloween cause I swear every lady on BNB O'ed late this month! here is the pic - hope it helps :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

Not me. I'm going to WILL myself to O on time this month since I will be out of town without DH for a few days after my "normal" O window. 

Ironically, my chart says I already O, but I think it's wrong for a multitude of reasons including negative OPKs and a fertility monitor that says I'm still gearing up to O.


----------



## LynAnne

Beemeck - That's sort of how mine have been looking. Super frustrating. I'm going to continue with my OPKs at least a little while longer to see if I am still to ovulate and I'll keep BDing every second day too just to keep all bases covered. I doubt DH will complain at that! :haha:I've got lots of ovulation so type symptoms so I hope that it is just around the corner.


----------



## fairycat

Positive OPK tonight and we BD'ed. Seriously on the verge of a panic attack.


----------



## danser55

Hysteroscopy went well today. I have the MRI & we have the genetics counselor on Thursday I let my RE know this before the surgery. He said to call him Friday about the results and he would have a plan in place. We are probably just going to stick with the femara and TI ( timed intercourse). So I may be able to start over the weekend or early next week, still hope for a November BFP. We will see because everytime I get close to starting the rug gets pulled out from under me.


----------



## TTC74

Danseur - GL!

AFM - I got a pos OPK last night and a peak fertility monitor reading this morning. I also awoke to a significant temp dip this morning. Bring on the eggie!


----------



## LynAnne

Ooh, good luck fairycat, danser and TTC74.


----------



## Unicornwoman

danser55 said:


> Hysteroscopy went well today. I have the MRI & we have the genetics counselor on Thursday I let my RE know this before the surgery. He said to call him Friday about the results and he would have a plan in place. We are probably just going to stick with the femara and TI ( timed intercourse). So I may be able to start over the weekend or early next week, still hope for a November BFP. We will see because everytime I get close to starting the rug gets pulled out from under me.

I hope you get the chance to try this month. My doc just called today and wanted to know if I was interested in getting a hysteroscopy done. He said it was up to me, but it might be something to think about before we try again since we have lost two in a row. I'm not sure I want to simply because I was so excited about getting to try again this month now that my blood test results finally came in. Ugh. IDK.


----------



## danser55

Unicornwoman said:


> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> Hysteroscopy went well today. I have the MRI & we have the genetics counselor on Thursday I let my RE know this before the surgery. He said to call him Friday about the results and he would have a plan in place. We are probably just going to stick with the femara and TI ( timed intercourse). So I may be able to start over the weekend or early next week, still hope for a November BFP. We will see because everytime I get close to starting the rug gets pulled out from under me.
> 
> I hope you get the chance to try this month. My doc just called today and wanted to know if I was interested in getting a hysteroscopy done. He said it was up to me, but it might be something to think about before we try again since we have lost two in a row. I'm not sure I want to simply because I was so excited about getting to try again this month now that my blood test results finally came in. Ugh. IDK.Click to expand...

My RE did say that he just got back from a conference that gave statistica evidence it makes you more fertile. I guess we will see.


----------



## fairycat

I'm seriously worried about my spotting. I had a lot today :( Could be from ovulating, I guess? But I don't normally have that much. I feel like either I totally won't get pregnant this month, or I'll lose it early. I'm starting to get bummed.


----------



## TTC74

Temp spike. Woot! Woot! Let the TWW begin!


----------



## beemeck

yay ttc - so glad you got it in before your trip!

fairy - not sure about the spotting? I've never spotted around O (I've heard of many that do) so I'm just not sure :shrug:

unicorn - what a tough decision. I would be on the fence like you - it's so hard to delay TTC by even just a little, even if you know it's for better chances!

AFM - I'll be testing tomorrow ladies at 11DPO since we have halloween parties all weekend. I'm feeling pretty out, so I'd like to drink guilt-free if I can. Although I would love it if I couldn't ! so I'll update you and let you know, but just feel like AF is brewing.... :growlmad:


----------



## LynAnne

Woo hoo TTC74. Happy TWW! I hope it goes quickly for you.

Beemeck - I'll keep my fingers crossed for a BFP for you. It's so frustrating when you just know AF is around the corner though.

AFM - I have no idea what is going on with my cycle. I'm on CD18 and I've not had a positive OPK yet! My cycles are usually 28-30 days but with my mmc it was 35 days so I don't know how much it's changed things. I thought I was ovulating about CD14/15 as I had ewcm, cramps and back pain but I never got that positive! So frustrating. So I don't really know whether or not to continue with OPKs, guess that I did O but simply missed my surge or believe that I'm just not ovulating this cycle. As if it wasn't hard enough TTC with only one tube!!


----------



## beemeck

have you ever temped? I would say even if you haven't - try taking your temp tomorrow when we wake up and hope that it can be a clue. I would say if it's 98 something then you prob O'd already... 97's might be harder to tell with nothing to compare it to but most post O temps seem to be 98s? :shrug: I always worry about missing my surge too and it's prob very possible. but might be good to know if you haven't O'ed too so you can stay on it!


----------



## LynAnne

I've never temped - I don't think we even own a thermometer! :haha: the idea was to not temp this cycle but only use OPKs and if AF gets me I'll start temping next month instead. Guess I'll just be in limbo for the next couple of weeks! Ooh, fun!


----------



## fairycat

beemeck - Good luck with your testing. Hope AF stays away for you!

LynAnne - I so much feel your frustration. I hope you O or have AF soon so you can move on. It's amazing how confused our bodies can get after a mc, it sucks :(

1 dpo today and I finally have sore boobs this afternoon! They haven't been sore after O like normal since my d&c, so hoping this means good things.


----------



## beemeck

Def should be good if you notice your body doing things it did before yay! Fx for you and good luck during your tww


----------



## fairycat

I hope so, thanks! Still don't know what's with this spotting. Still spotting today. I've spotted or bled for like 3 weeks now. Is this something I should call my doc about? I would hope if I do end up pregnant, that it will stop.... Makes me think I should've waited another month :\


----------



## beemeck

I forget where you were with hcgs - were they being tracked to 0? Did you have a d and c? I would say regardless of what the answers to those questions are that i would give your doc a ring. If nothing else, it won't hurt to get their opinion!


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, I called the doc's office when I got home from work. I had a D&C in August, but my hcg was not tracked. Today was my first negative (I think) hpt on the new FRER, but I'm not sure if my faintfaint lines were evaps - it was literally the same faint line for like a month on Wondfos, and then my new FRER faded from a couple weeks ago, but the faintfaint lines were really thin, so I couldn't tell. But I just got done with my first *real* AF last week, so I must've finally gotten everything out.

The nurse said since I had my first normal AF and I O'ed, then she sees no reason why we shouldn't start trying. She did say spotting was normal at this point though. She made me feel a lot better. Then she called back 10 minutes later and said she spoke to my doctor and he said that if spotting after AF is normal, then go ahead and try. I said it's not normal that I spot *this much*, then she said the doc said to wait. I said - well it's a little late for that! She didn't seem too concerned about it, but I did make an appointment for my annual next Friday, so will talk to the doc more then. She said spotting shouldn't interfere with anything. I'm just worried my hormones aren't where they should be, so I guess if it doesn't take it doesn't take. I'm not getting too excited about it yet.


----------



## eva1978

Hi fairycat, 

probably it's good you are seeing a doctor. I had some minor spotting with my first O cycle after my D&C (early August), but since then I haven't had any irregular spotting. This third O cycle I had none... maybe a tiny bit of brown the last cycle (around O). 

I would take what that person on the phone said with a large grain of salt. From what I was told, spotting/bleeding this late after a D&C is a reason to see a doctor. 

Good luck - let us know what you find out! I hope you get some answers.


----------



## beemeck

just to update you ladies - BFN this AM. Will test one more time tomorrow AM since we have another party tomorrow night. 

:cry:


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry to hear that beemeck. Hopefully you are just testing too early for the BFP.

AFM- I've still not had a positive OPK. They test lines were all visible last weekend but since Monday they've been stark white (or with a very, very faint line). I think I've resigned myself to not ovulating this month so I might just give up with the OPKs now. I'll probably still test next weekend when, if I was having a normal cycle, AF would be due just in case all that happened was I missed my surge. Doubt it though.


----------



## danser55

Yay I got the go ahead to start the femara. If this cycle goes as all of my others pre loss I should test on Thanksgiving but I may a day earlier just to not ruin thanksgiving with a BFN.


----------



## ILoveme29

hello ladies in on CD3 will start Femara Sunday, anyone with or close to me?


----------



## fairycat

My spotting seems to have stopped today. Fx it doesn't come back!! 

2dpo and woke up kinda crampy. I remember being crampy from 2dpo on when I got pregnant in July. Also, my acne that usually starts clearing after O is getting worse. Another pregnancy sign I experienced before too. We will see!


----------



## danser55

ILoveme29 said:


> hello ladies in on CD3 will start Femara Sunday, anyone with or close to me?

I start the femara on Saturday.


----------



## EverythingXd

ILoveme29 said:


> hello ladies in on CD3 will start Femara Sunday, anyone with or close to me?

Hi hun, I'm CD3 today so only 1 day away :flower: When do you usually O? Mine was around CD14/15 but the last 2 months it has been earlier (CD11 this latest cycle) so not sure for this new cycle.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies. 
I would love to join :flower: 
Would love to conceive in November. I got my BFP with my first Angel in Novembwr last year. Also my rainbow baby should have been due next weekend, so a BFP would be marvellous. I ovulate the weekend I should have been potentially giving birth to my little angel. So conceiving then would mean so much to us.
Here's wishing. It prob won't happen again but a girl can dream :flower:


----------



## Unicornwoman

I've decided to forego the hystereoscopy in favor of TTC right away. Hoping that the progesterone pills will do the trick this time around and we can leave it at that. Day 12 today. Just waiting for a positive OPK at this point. :winkwink:

Hi Trying4first1. I know what you mean. My angel baby would have been due December 11th, so I'm hoping for a BFP before that date to soften the blow. Good luck!


----------



## c beary83

Hi ladies. Please can I join? I'm on my first cycle since mmc. Day 11 and no sign of positive opk :cry:

I usually ovulate around CD 12\13 so it's annoying not knowing when it's going to happen. I don't think I ovulated at all last month :grr:


----------



## LynAnne

Hello Trying4first1 and c beary. 

I'm almost certain I haven't ovulated this cycle and it makes me so sad! We've just passed our first due date and at the end of the month (26th) we'll be at our second one. I'd have really liked to have been pregnant again before then but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. :cry: So disappointed. No doubt I'll still test next weekend. I can't help it!

How is everyone else doing? Where are we all at in our cycles/TWW?


----------



## fairycat

Sorry LynAnne :( 

I'll be 5 dpo tomorrow (it's bedtime here). Just playing the waiting game. Other than that, nothing really to report except cm and acne that won't go away - hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## ILoveme29

That's great cycle buddies :happydance: 

I got my doctor to increase my dosage im praying this is my month



danser55 said:


> ILoveme29 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies in on CD3 will start Femara Sunday, anyone with or close to me?
> 
> I start the femara on Saturday.Click to expand...


----------



## ILoveme29

I have a regular cycle so day 14 or 15, since the increase in meds it may change my O day.



EverythingXd said:


> ILoveme29 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies in on CD3 will start Femara Sunday, anyone with or close to me?
> 
> Hi hun, I'm CD3 today so only 1 day away :flower: When do you usually O? Mine was around CD14/15 but the last 2 months it has been earlier (CD11 this latest cycle) so not sure for this new cycle.Click to expand...


----------



## TTC74

fairycat said:


> Sorry LynAnne :(
> 
> I'll be 5 dpo tomorrow (it's bedtime here). Just playing the waiting game. Other than that, nothing really to report except cm and acne that won't go away - hoping that's a good sign.

I'm 5 DPO today, too! We're cycle buddies!


----------



## c beary83

So sorry lynanne :hugs: 

I'm just waiting to ovulate :coffee:


----------



## fairycat

TTC74 said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry LynAnne :(
> 
> I'll be 5 dpo tomorrow (it's bedtime here). Just playing the waiting game. Other than that, nothing really to report except cm and acne that won't go away - hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> I'm 5 DPO today, too! We're cycle buddies!Click to expand...

Yay!! I never have an exact day cycle buddy, exciting! :D


----------



## danser55

ILoveme29 said:


> That's great cycle buddies :happydance:
> 
> I got my doctor to increase my dosage im praying this is my month
> 
> 
> 
> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveme29 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies in on CD3 will start Femara Sunday, anyone with or close to me?
> 
> I start the femara on Saturday.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## fairycat

Question for you all, as I've been thinking about this a lot. How do you calculate how many days past ovulation you are? I've been counting from my positive OPK, but should I allow an extra day to actually ovulate? I'm wondering if I'm not really 4 dpo - I get confused with all of this stuff. I use an app that counts ovulation as when I get my positive OPK.


----------



## TTC74

fairycat said:


> Question for you all, as I've been thinking about this a lot. How do you calculate how many days past ovulation you are? I've been counting from my positive OPK, but should I allow an extra day to actually ovulate? I'm wondering if I'm not really 4 dpo - I get confused with all of this stuff. I use an app that counts ovulation as when I get my positive OPK.

It's impossible to know when O is without temping but it's a day or two after the positive OPK.


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, that's what I thought. I changed my ticker to 4 dpo and just going with that. My boobs started to get sore the next afternoon, so I think it's safe to say that's when I actually O'ed. I'd rather be a day behind than a day ahead.


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> Question for you all, as I've been thinking about this a lot. How do you calculate how many days past ovulation you are? I've been counting from my positive OPK, but should I allow an extra day to actually ovulate? I'm wondering if I'm not really 4 dpo - I get confused with all of this stuff. I use an app that counts ovulation as when I get my positive OPK.

I've wondered the same thing. My app also seems to calculate the positive OPK as ovulation day. Which one are you using? Mine's Ovia. I actually love it. It calculates fertility based on the symptoms you report every day. Pretty neat.

BTW, today was my positive OPK day! Guess what I'm doing tonight? LOL. The one good thing about TTC! :sex::spermy:


----------



## fairycat

I think it's called My Calendar or something. I use Ovia when I was pregnant, I love all the info it gives.

Edit: it's called Period Calendar but shows up on the phone as My Calendar so it's a bit more discreet.


----------



## eva1978

Hi, 

I don't use OPKs but I use an app called My Days to help me keep track of my cycle. When I used to temp I used it for that, but now I only use it to give a rough idea of what day I ovulate, and write notes. I think it's generally spot on since I get side ovulation cramping (Mittelschmerz) on the same day it thinks I'll be ovulating. 

I'm currently 12 dpo. I expect AF in the next 1,2 or 3 days. So far my cycles after my D&C are a bit shorter but if I'm back to "normal", AF will arrive in 3 days (or not, I hope)! :) If it doesn't show up I plan to test this weekend. 

So far my "symptoms" have been: a bit more emotional/more bitchy than normal (like ramped up PMS), minor cramping here and there (especially today, same side I O'd from), and the last two mornings I had a very brief feeling of nausea. Could just be PMS symptoms though... :-/


----------



## TTC74

Well, my temp went up a bit today at 6 DPO. Praying for it to keep on rising!


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys - I ised Ovia for a long time, but since O is unpredictable and I often have a couple of patches or ewcm, it would usually get confused. I also felt like it gave me false hope during the tww when I inputted symptoms. I now use Fertility Friend because it's the best at determining when O happened based on temps. Although unless you upgrade to the paid version, it doesn't give you those fun daily insights and tips. Most of the ladies on here use Fertility Friend for temping. It was confusing at first though!

Afm - 11dpo and a bfn on a FRER last night (one of those new curved ones - they're awful!). Yesterday I was thinking I had very promising twinges and cm, but this morning I just feel out. :(


----------



## Mlynn3D

I use fertility friend even when I don't temp- I like that I can keep track of my CP and CM too :)


----------



## fairycat

So how is everyone doing? Anybody close to testing yet?

Is anybody else scared to test? I am :( That's why I'm trying to wait til AF is due. I just remember getting an 8dpo positive with 1.5 weeks until AF was due (ovulated way early that month). I was so stressed out and had to wait extra long for my u/s. Figured if I waited the extra week, then the u/s wouldn't be too far away.


----------



## TTC74

I tested, but at only 7 DPO, I wasn't shocked to see a BFN. I'm such a POAS addict. :haha:


----------



## fairycat

lol.. my last pregnancy, I think I started testing at 6 dpo :p


----------



## Unicornwoman

I fully plan to start testing at 8 or 9 DPO simply because I know I don't have the self control required to wait the full two weeks. I'll probably then test once a day until AF or BFP. I don't know how other people hold off for the entire two weeks! LOL. 

But, I know what you mean. It makes that first scan seem soooo far away!


----------



## eva1978

Unicornwoman said:


> I fully plan to start testing at 8 or 9 DPO simply because I know I don't have the self control required to wait the full two weeks. I'll probably then test once a day until AF or BFP. I don't know how other people hold off for the entire two weeks! LOL.
> 
> But, I know what you mean. It makes that first scan seem soooo far away!

My main motivation of holding out is to avoid possible disappointment of a chemical pregnancy being detected, and avoid feelings of uncertainty, since the earlier you test the less reliable the result will be. I would rather have a higher chance of being certain that the pregnancy could be viable. Of course you can still get a whopping BFP and then mc (which happened to me a few months ago) :-/ but there is really nothing you can do in that case. It just sucks. 

I'm currently 14 dpo... still no sign of AF. If she doesn't arrive this weekend I'll buy a test!


----------



## LynAnne

I used to have restraint and wait until the day before af was due except for my last pregnancy where I tested at 11dpo because we were going to Amsterdam the next day. Now though I dont know if I'll be able to hold out. Since I bought cheapies for monitoring my hcg levels after my mmc I wont feel so guilty using them as they aren't expensive! Despite being unsure I even ovulated and not feeling pregnant I still think I'll end up testing in the next few days - anything from 11dpo onwards. That sounds contradictory but what I mean is 11 days after I'd normally have ovulated.


----------



## TTC74

Unicornwoman said:


> I fully plan to start testing at 8 or 9 DPO simply because I know I don't have the self control required to wait the full two weeks. I'll probably then test once a day until AF or BFP. I don't know how other people hold off for the entire two weeks! LOL.
> 
> But, I know what you mean. It makes that first scan seem soooo far away!

Only once a day?! That makes me feel like a total POAS addict. I test twice a day (mostly with ICs of course). I have no patience for the TWW!


----------



## fairycat

TTC you crack me up! If I had any ICs left I'd probably be doing the same thing - because if you end up pregnant, when the heck are you going to use them!? That's my thinking ;)

I woke up with sensitive (forgive me, I hate this word) nipples this morning. My hubs went to grab my boob this morning and it hurt! It feels weird to want them to get sore lol... that was my main pregnancy symptom last time. Usually my AF boobs exclude the nipples.


----------



## everything

I am more proud of myself for holing out until AF came the past 3 months then I am of many other things that are probably more noteworthy  
I just waiting to O, my DH wanted to kick it up a notch this month and BD pretty much every single day and twice a day when it counts more (his SA came back perfect and way above average in both count and motility so the doctor said that would be fine) so it will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## TTC74

Well, I wish I could say that I have full on Implantation spotting, but I can't. I can say that I've got something a little weird going on down there, though. (TMI alert). Last night, and then again this morning, I've had a brown speck on the TP when I wiped. It's not enough to characterize as blood (or anything else for that matter since it's such a small quantity), but it's definitely different for me.


----------



## danser55

Waiting to O is boring, at least I get monitored on Monday..... then the fun begins.


----------



## Mlynn3D

I wish I had gotten ICs because I really can't hold out LOL- I need a distraction


----------



## fairycat

Mlynn - do a puzzle! That's what I'm doing for distraction lol


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so tempted to test tomorrow even though I'm likely to have a bfn. I texted DH while he was at work earlier about it hoping he would persuade me to wait a bit longer and his response was "Go for it. That's why we bought the cheap tests." :dohh: Felt pretty poorly today, I think AF is imminent.


----------



## Mlynn3D

fairycat said:


> Mlynn - do a puzzle! That's what I'm doing for distraction lol

good idea :) I homeschool so that should be enough haha- but the kids are at the grandparents this week!


----------



## fairycat

I'm having brown spotting today and cramping in my left side. I'm thinking AF is on her way :( I've been so cranky about everything today.


----------



## TTC74

I got a very faint line on a wondfo tonight but I'm worried it's an Evap since the FRER was negative.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## eva1978

TTC74 said:


> I got a very faint line on a wondfo tonight but I'm worried it's an Evap since the FRER was negative.

Oh - I see something there! But I'm really not good with that stuff either... to me sometimes when people post their tests saying they see two lines, I only see one! But in yours I actually see two... it's still confusing though (this is one reason why I don't test early, lol)! 

The spotting you described earlier sounded like it could be IB, but it also could be AF coming. The one time I had pretty noticeable IB, it was 1-2 days before I expected AF and it was a bit of brown spotting (only when I wiped, for a day or so). I fully expected AF to show up so I bought some pads etc. waited for days... and she never showed up! (BFP the next week).


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> TTC you crack me up! If I had any ICs left I'd probably be doing the same thing - because if you end up pregnant, when the heck are you going to use them!? That's my thinking ;)
> 
> I woke up with sensitive (forgive me, I hate this word) nipples this morning. My hubs went to grab my boob this morning and it hurt! It feels weird to want them to get sore lol... that was my main pregnancy symptom last time. Usually my AF boobs exclude the nipples.

Exactly! That's why we buy the cheapies. It passes the time w/o the guilt. 

I caught a chemical pregnancy testing early last time, but, despite the disappointment, I still felt empowered knowing what, exactly, is going on with my body. 

TTC if you are a poas addict, I'm a symptom spotting addict! :haha:

Today is 2 DPO and I've already decided my sore nipples and twinges are pregnancy signs! LOL.


----------



## fairycat

My spotting stopped, it was only a couple times on the tp. I wish I knew if it was IB or AF coming early again. Didn't get any IB with my last.


----------



## fairycat

I caved.. :( I'm kind of mad at myself. I can't tell my husband.
 



Attached Files:







8dpo tweaked.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

We won't tell Fairy :winkwink:

Well, I've decided for sure that last night's wondfo was an evap. I've taken like a million wondfos and a couple of FRERs since then (I know I'm psychotic), and I cannot replicate it.


----------



## LynAnne

I caved too and got a bfn. I'm ruling myself out now and keeping everything crossed (except my legs! :haha: ) for next month. It would be lovely to find out just before Christmas. It'd be like a little extra present.


----------



## fairycat

I'm sorry LynAnne :( Can't help but laugh at your legs joke though lol I hope you get your Christmas present! <3


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks fairycat. I'm hoping that a big strong bfp is just around the corner for you. 

The same happened after my ectopic. I had one normal cycle that we didn't try because of my surgery and stitches, next cycle we TTC but got a BFN before getting our BFP the cycle after in July. I'm hoping it's the same again only that this one is super sticky! An August baby would be nice. I don't think I could wait months and months to be pregnant again!


----------



## Mlynn3D

fairycat said:


> I caved.. :( I'm kind of mad at myself. I can't tell my husband.

I swear I see a hint of a line, but I have HORRID line eye so don't trust me until it is in your face! 

I hide tests from hubby too LOL- he finds them when he takes out the trash


----------



## Mlynn3D

Fairy, I swear I see a line on your FRER- but barely. I have line eye so don't trust me though!

DH finds all my "hidden tests" in the trash LOL

LynAnne, I hope that is your BFP, I have heard of Ics picking up before FRER.


----------



## fairycat

Mlynn3D said:


> Fairy, I swear I see a line on your FRER- but barely. I have line eye so don't trust me though!

It's there in person, but I don't trust it yet! I'm always on the skeptical side. Although this is the same line I got at 8dpo with my last.


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> My spotting stopped, it was only a couple times on the tp. I wish I knew if it was IB or AF coming early again. Didn't get any IB with my last.

At only 7 DPO that sounds like IB to me! I see a line, too! :happydance:

Today is 3 DPO for me. Just started progesterone (for the first time). MASSIVE headache this morning. Is this what it's going to be like for the next two weeks (or more)? It's terrible...


----------



## fairycat

Unicorn - sorry you have a headache :( hormone headaches are the worst, hope it doesn't continue for you. I hated taking progesterone.


----------



## EverythingXd

fairycat said:


> My spotting stopped, it was only a couple times on the tp. I wish I knew if it was IB or AF coming early again. Didn't get any IB with my last.

I didn't get IB with my first, but I did with my 2nd. I hope you get a nice BFP in the next day or two :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I'm sure I see something and when I heavily saturate it (tweak it), it's definitely there. Can anyone else see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fairycat

I see it TTC! I hope it gets darker from here!!!

I'm having terrible insomnia. The past 2 nights I've woken up at 3am. Last night I was able to get back to sleep at 5am, but right now it's almost 7am and I'm so tired but wide awake. This is awful :(


----------



## Unicornwoman

I see it TTC! I can't tell if it's pink, but I see the line for sure! Test again!

My headache did not return to day. Thank heaven! Slight twinges today. Ben having them since 2 DPO. Had a really sharp twinge earlier that ran down my leg. Hope that's a sign.


----------



## fairycat

I think my FRER might have been an evap. :(


----------



## TTC74

I hope not Fairy. 

AFM - I'm so anxious! My midday tests are bfn (diluted no doubt). So, I can't wait for tomorrow's fmu tests to confirm today's tests!


----------



## fairycat

Ok, so I've taken 2 FRERs today. Seriously, don't judge me :p I'm driving myself mad. I told myself I wouldn't do this!! After my negative this morning (I barely had to go so I dipped), I took one when I actually had to go. It still has the faintfaint line. I don't know what to think. Guess I'll have to wait a couple more days. I told myself I'd take it tomorrow, but you know how that goes... 

So apparently my friend thinks I'm pregnant from things I say on fb. I haven't even said anything that I feel is pregnancy related!! Gah!!

Good luck TTC, excited to hear about tomorrow's test!
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC74

I actually took another one tonight (I was planning on waiting too), and I got the faintest of lines. So, I'm very optimistic now.


----------



## fairycat

Woohoo! Hopefully both of ours turn into something!


----------



## TTC74

Tonight's IC. I'm convinced now. It's a BFP!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fairycat

Heyyy, I see it! Congrats!!


----------



## fairycat

My husband said the few words that were music to my ears tonight, "Why don't you just go get a test now." Me: runs out the door and buys 4 lol

I did one of the old FRER and it was negative. I'm feeling pretty bummed and convinced I'm not pregnant now. Although, it is still early, I'm only 9 dpo. I got spoiled with my positive at 8dpo last time. Anyhow, after I took it I started getting cramps. Sigh... AF not due until Friday though so I don't know what my body wants to do.

My POAS addiction is getting out of control.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## eva1978

TTC74 said:


> Tonight's IC. I'm convinced now. It's a BFP!

congrats! :) I hope it keeps darkening up! 

Fairycat: yes you still have hope! Still only 9 dpo... wow that sounds so long ago for me now lol! It's really hard this TWW.

I am buying tests later today when my husband gets home. I'm now 17 dpo, currently feeling a bit nauseated and no signs of AF. Is this ill feeling pregnancy, or just the big lunch I ate!?? lol. I think I'm pregnant, but scared it'll be a chemical, or worse. A bit nervous to test but also looking fw to it! 

Gonna drink some water now...


----------



## TTC74

It's not getting darker very quickly. I'm worried about a CP.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTC74

Here's my progression from yesterday to today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## eva1978

Hi TTC74, 

wow, what a rollercoaster :( I would also be feeling pretty bummed. How many DPO are you again?


----------



## fairycat

Today's at least looks darker. I hate these tests.


----------



## TTC74

eva1978 said:


> hi ttc74,
> 
> wow, what a rollercoaster :( i would also be feeling pretty bummed. How many dpo are you again?

11 dpo


----------



## fairycat

These damn tests give a pretty convincing indent line, I'm over it. I think I'm out this month. Saw a red streak on the tp after I did this test.5
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-08 08.05.11-640x371.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTC74

I feel a little better now that I've gotten a test that is at least photographable!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LynAnne

How many dpo are you now TTC? Try not to stress about anything going wrong. For right now you are pregnant because that is definitely a bfp!


----------



## Unicornwoman

TTC74 said:


> Here's my progression from yesterday to today.

TTC: Bottom line that is a BFP and it's definitely getting darker! Congrats! Fx'd for a :cloud9:

Fairy, I see the line, but not sure I see color. Hopefully tomorrow's FMU will be stronger.


----------



## everything

Congrats to all those that already have their BFP I really hope to god that I get to join y'all this month. I just got a +OPK so I should ovulate tomorrow and I have to say that we have actually been using this fertile window better then we have before so hopefully we'll see that second line. 
I'm pretty sure that I'm getting my hopes up way to high this cycle and this cycle is probably the most optimistic one we've had in the past 20 months we've been ttc, this unfortunately means that the fall will be greater if it doesn't work but I've decided that I'm tired of going into every month like it won't work, it gets a bit depressing after a while even though it does protect me from the disappointment of a BFN.


----------



## fairycat

Ugh, having cramps today. Don't tell me the witch is gonna be here almost a week early :(


----------



## thumpette

Bfn this morning at 13 dpo &#128532;


----------



## eva1978

TTC74 said:


> I feel a little better now that I've gotten a test that is at least photographable!

Yeah I see a line there, too :) 
You're still pretty early... fingers crossed it gets darker as the days go on! 

I got my BPF yesterday! :) not too surprised since I was 17 dpo. It was a nice dark line... I just hope it sticks around. I have two tests lefts so if in a week or so things don't feel right, I'll probably test again just to see if the line is still dark. 

Babydust to all those still waiting it out! :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Eva! FX you've got a sticky one!!

Sorry about the bfn, thumpette :(.

Fairycat - You're still so early, I'd be very supposed if AF was already here. FX those cramps are a good sign. Either that, or just tww symptoms. FX for you!


----------



## TTC74

My line is fading. So, I'm thinking its a cp. I'm going to call the dr this morning to see if I can get in for bloods.


----------



## TTC74

I'm on an emotional roller coaster. I must just not get good fmu samples bc I just tested with smu and got this - clearly darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LynAnne

TTC - I have heard some women say that their smu seems to be more undiluted somehow and therefore shows BFPs better than fmu. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping for the best!

AFM - AF is due tomorrow but I get the feeling that she isn't going to show on time. I just don't have that pre-AF feeling yet. Really annoying as I just want things to get back on track.


----------



## danser55

I was monitored this morning 1 19mm follicle that will become an egg. Yay so we have to have lots of sex this week. I'm also using OPK's to confirm.


----------



## fairycat

Tested again this morning with FRER in fmu and it's stark white negative.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Congrats eva1978! Happy and healthy :cloud9: to you!

So sorry fairycat and thumpette. That is so frustrating... :hugs:

TTC: Go get your blood drawn! I agree that the new line looks darker today, but a blood draw will definitely ease your mind. Keep us updated!

I'm 6 DPO today. I got the itch and took an IC today. BFN. Not sure what I expected. LOL. Still have twinges on the left side of my abdomen. Corpus luteum, I guess? Insomnia and vivid dreams last night. Hard to tell about any other symptoms since I'm on progesterone. 

On the other hand, I caught a UTI yesterday. Oh skippy! I just don't need this right now...:growlmad:


----------



## TTC74

I got my blood drawn this morning. So, I should have a beta by afternoon. Then, on Wednesday, I'll know for sure if I'm doubling properly. Can't wait!


----------



## fairycat

I think I might've had a cp, as I took another test and same thing - stark white negative. I think it just didn't stick. Bright red blood when I went to the bathroom. AF isn't due til Friday and it's unlike me to start this early. The timing would make sense if it was a cp. Poop. On to December.


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry to hear that fairycat. 

I've just noticed some very light pink cm so looks like AF will be on her way soon. I guess I'll just have to hope for an early Christmas present in the form of a BFP next month. Good luck to everyone still waiting. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Was thinking of changing the thread name to "...in Winter 2015/16" instead of "...in November". Keep us all together longer. Thoughts?


----------



## fairycat

I really like that idea LynAnne! I love this group, so many good ladies here. 

Looking forward to hearing TTC's blood results!!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Lynanne fx for you as well. yes I hope everyone gets there bfp really soon and would like to know everyone's progress over time

scan today cd13 lining a 7 with two follies 14mm,10mm, iusually O by day 16 so hoping they juice up some more by then. I go back wed for another scan.


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! My hcg is just under 10 because it's so early. The Dr won't let me come back in until next Monday to give it time to build up. So, I'll be testing like crazy to see if there is progression. This is going to make me bonkers!


----------



## fairycat

I hope it builds up for you nicely TTC! I'll be looking forward to progression pictures! :D You're 12 dpo today, right?


----------



## TTC74

My progression pic from yesterday until today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fairycat

Yay!!! It's looking good!


----------



## LynAnne

TTC - That's fab progression! Looking good.

Well that's me officially out. It's back to CD1 for me! Right on time. Come on Christmas BFP!


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh that's getting dark, TTC! It's looking good for your Weds beta results.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Looks great TTC! :happydance:

7 DPO here. Not much to report. I took another IC this morning. Still negative. Still getting these weird "pinch" feelings down there. But, that's it. Nothing else. :shrug: The wait continues... :coffee:


----------



## fairycat

CD1 for me today as well. Hope the rest of you have better luck this month!


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what to make of my tests this morning. The FRER is about the same as yesterday but I turned a dollar store test positive for the very first time. Hopefully, I'll see some nice progress on my FRER tomorrow.


----------



## fairycat

Well that means you're above 25 miu which is good!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies, My scan went well I have 2 follies 18mm on each side I take my Ovidrel shot tonight then iui tomorrow and Friday. Luckily DH has high post wash numbers from 50-135mil in the past so I'm sure it will be the same and 100% motile. I'm just praying it sticks this time. Wishing you the best


----------



## TTC74

GL iloveme!


----------



## danser55

ILoveme29 said:


> Hello ladies, My scan went well I have 2 follies 18mm on each side I take my Ovidrel shot tonight then iui tomorrow and Friday. Luckily DH has high post wash numbers from 50-135mil in the past so I'm sure it will be the same and 100% motile. I'm just praying it sticks this time. Wishing you the best

Good luck!


----------



## fairycat

Good luck Ilove me!


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck Iloveme


----------



## TTC74

So far, so good for me. Here's a progression pic from Monday until Today. I go in for my next beta on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## danser55

Still no positive OPK yet. I hope I get one later today. I am irrationally nervous despite a 19mm follicle I won't ovulate. In past cycles I got I postive OPK CD 15 and thats today.


----------



## ILoveme29

Hi ladies, so I took my ovidrel shot last night. was frustrated this morning because my digital O clearblue was not working this morning. I always like to check anyway to see the solid smiley face, which I always get so im just hopeful I would have gotten the same results today.

Did iui this morning dh had 88.1mil post was and 98% motility:thumbup:. im just praying this month works for me.

any updates as far as what Cd or DPO results?

and I thank everyone so much for the support


----------



## Trr

Hello ladies. I'm CD1 after my first loss and hoping I can jump in. Had betas taken Monday-67 and Wednesday-47 and started bleeding today. 

Trying to remain optimistic as I was only 4+5 and looking forward to being preggers for Christmas. 

I had a couple glasses of wine and had my pity party today and now I'm ready to be pregnant again.


----------



## danser55

Still no signs of O at all. :-( I really can't believe this, I'm pretty upset. I did call my RE office, they said to keep checking my signs and having sex. I will know officially if I O'd with the blood work I get Wednesday.


----------



## TTC74

Trr said:


> Hello ladies. I'm CD1 after my first loss and hoping I can jump in. Had betas taken Monday-67 and Wednesday-47 and started bleeding today.
> 
> Trying to remain optimistic as I was only 4+5 and looking forward to being preggers for Christmas.
> 
> I had a couple glasses of wine and had my pity party today and now I'm ready to be pregnant again.

Good luck Trr!


----------



## Mdc

Ttc, great lines and huge congrats again. 

Ilove, swimmer count is great. Let the TWW begin!

Danser, sorry about the late O. I totally get how you feel. This was the first time ever that I think I did not O...SO frustrating! Hopefully your blood work will come back with a great progesterone level. 

Trr, sorry about your loss and it sounds like you are doing what you need to. I had my fair share of wine also after the mc, but like you...ready to get back to being preggo. I wish you the best of luck!

Hi to everyone else. 

I have been MIA a bit. Doc put me on estrogen to stop O and they did a saline us and found what they thought was a fibroid. I went in for a hysteroscopy and they did not find a fibroid, but did find left over tissue from the D&C. Guess it was for the best to get it removed, but just another set back. Ugh. Luckily now we can get this show on the road. The goal is to induce my period with Provera and then IUI the third week of December. :wohoo: Ready to get this show on the road...seems like forever since I was preggo.


----------



## ILoveme29

I have a question ladies and a bit frustrated at this moment. I did Ovidrel shot Wednesday night at 8:30pm, did iui yesterday at 10:40am about 14 hours after. Today I didn't get to do my second iui because of an emergency DH had. so my nurse told us to do TI which we did at 11:20am about 39 hours from Trigger shot. I think I got it covered but so nervous it wont work. any comments?


----------



## fairycat

Welcome back Mdc, was wondering where you were! :) Glad you got the tissue removed so you can move on now. Good luck in December!


----------



## Mdc

Iloveme, I think your timing is still great! I know it is frustrating when everything does not go to plan. Dual IUIs are always complicated. With the IUI there was a ton (not literally, but you know what I mean :winkwink: ) of sperm waiting for O, and even if you O'd a max of 36 hours later then the TI can get the next group close. And since the egg lives for 24 hours you are good to go. Good luck!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mdc thank you, your right im just going to relax and enjoy the TWW fx and lots of prayer. :hugs:


----------



## danser55

I'm still in Limbo hell and it's upsetting and stressful. Not sure I've O'd all of the signs I had when I was on the femara before the loss that I would O have not been present. I go in on Wednesday for blood work to confirm ovulation or not. So we will see. I really hope I did O and the signs are just different post loss.
I'm so disappointed right now. I just want to cry. I don't know what the plan will be if I didn't ovulate.


----------



## Unicornwoman

I'm sorry danser55. My O was pretty late my last cycle and it was maddening. I finally did 4 days late. Hoping yours comes soon!:hugs:

Well 12 DPO for me. Took a FRER this morning. BFN. AF type cramps today. Not gonna test a gain unless AF is late. Expecting her to arrive on Tuesday. Here's hoping for an early Xmas present next month!

Next cycle I'm going to try temping for the first time. Any advice ladies?


----------



## LynAnne

Unicornwoman - I'm also hoping to start temping this cycle too although I forgot to order a thermometer so I dont know when I'll start! Id be interested to hear some advice about temping! What to look out for and the like.

AFM- that's me on CD6 and AF has gone! Woo hoo. It was a standard(ish) AF for me although I definitely has less cramps/pains this time. Sadly I ended up with some chest pains this month instead so I dont think I got an easy week after all! Looking forward to getting started on this month - hoping I actually ovulate. I'll be using OPKs and hopefully temping if I get my thermometer in time!


----------



## Mdc

Danser, ugh...hoping there are just different O symptoms this cycle. 

Unicorn, sorry about the bfn, but hang in there and maybe the witch will not show. 

Lyn, glad AF is on her way out. Yikes...chest pains...do you normally get those?

As for temping I am not a master by any means, but I do think it really helped my understand my cycles and pinpoint O. I haven't done it much (especially lately this cycle because really not worth it...since I am drugged up not to O). Basics are pretty easy and I am sure you know them but just in case...temp the same time everyday (I give about an hour window...I am not as strict as others), temp the same way (mouth or vaginally), and try not to stress about the levels in the TWW. Dips are usual, implantation dips are almost legend (bc so many people have them and bfn, others don't and get a BFP). Some say best to throw the thermometer in the drawer after determining O to keep the stress down. In fact, the morning of my BFP I had a big temp drop so thought I was out, and other months my temp is high for days and a bfn. Go figure. I will say I had to get up the nerve to do it vaginally. Some how I have become a mouth breather at night and it would have totally messed with my temps, and my thermometer beeps forever...so trying to keep the peace in bed since the covers muffle the sound :rofl:

Good luck! I like temping really because I feel like it gives me something to analyze and interpret and some resemblance of control.


----------



## danser55

Yay I got a positive OPK last night and again this morning. I feel so incredibly relieved the femara is doing what it is supposed to.


----------



## TTC74

I just got today's beta hcg number. I told myself I would be happy with anything over 100 and thrilled with anything over 150. 

It's 483!!!! :wohoo:

Come on sticky bean! Please have found your way to the uterus!!!!


----------



## fairycat

Congrats!


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> I just got today's beta hcg number. I told myself I would be happy with anything over 100 and thrilled with anything over 150.
> 
> It's 483!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Come on sticky bean! Please have found your way to the uterus!!!!

Great news!! Have you got a scan booked yet? x


----------



## Unicornwoman

TTC74 said:


> I just got today's beta hcg number. I told myself I would be happy with anything over 100 and thrilled with anything over 150.
> 
> It's 483!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Come on sticky bean! Please have found your way to the uterus!!!!

Great numbers TTC! :happydance:

Danser: glad to hear about the OPK's! BD time!

AFM - 13 DPO and brown spotting today. Expecting to see the full-fledged witch tomorrow. Actually looking forward to the break from progesterone though. LOL.


----------



## LynAnne

Fantastic news TTC!


----------



## fairycat

How is everyone else doing? Are we all waiting to O? Anybody testing soon?


----------



## Trr

CD6- AF finished yesterday. Waiting to O. Going to start testing every day on Wednesday and twice a day starting Saturday. Should o in Tuesday but DH and I are working opposite shifts all weekend and during o time so this month is already not looking too promising.


----------



## fairycat

I hope you can find time Trr! I hate when things don't quite work out around O time. 

I'm currently CD 8 and waiting to O. My calendar says I'll O on Monday, and I started temping this cycle so I'll finally figure out how long after the pains that I actually O. We're planning to BD as much as we can in my fertile period, which starts tomorrow. Last month was a bust with just one time.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm on CD8 so I'm just waiting to O as well. I'm going to be using OPKs again this month, starting on Thursday, and I'm hoping my thermometer will turn up on time for temping too. I'm due to O next Tuesday and I'm just keeping everything crossed that I do! Plan is as it has always been: BD every second day.

Good luck girls!


----------



## Mdc

Danser, yeah eggie!

Unicorn, sorry that you feel like the witch is near. I heard progesterone is not fun. I am doing Provera next week to trigger the witch (I think a much lower dose than what you are one), but I am already dreading it. 

Trr, hoping you can fit some 'sessions' in. It one takes one!

Fairycat, good luck with the marathon. :winkwink:

Lyne, I hope your thermometer gets here quickly. Sometimes I only get 4-5 days in before O, but it still, works to get the temp rise. Good luck!

I am just hanging out still...ugh. I start Provera next week and then bring on the witch baby :haha: I am tired of this waiting around, but hey if the doc wanted me to take time and heal I am all for it if it helps make a super sticky baby!


----------



## ILoveme29

Today is 5dpiui and im just starting to feel cramping today, no bloating this cycle but cramps and sharp pains on and off


----------



## LynAnne

mdc - I hope that you are all healed up and you get that super sticky baby soon. 

iloveme - good luck. Hope that the cramping is all a good sign for you!

AFM - Still no thermometer but OPKs start tomorrow and the BDing every second day may have begun last night :blush: Come on rainbow!


----------



## Mdc

Ilove, good luck and I hope this is the one!

Lyn, ummm...sounds like you are off to the races! :haha: GL!


----------



## fairycat

Lyn - You sound like us lol. Good luck!

Ilove me - hope that's a good sign!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

CD 1. :witch: showed her ugly face today. Hoping for a BFP in December!


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks MDC and fairycat. Lots of good luck to you too!

Unicornwoman - sorry the witch got you. Hopefully you'll have good news in December instead.

AFM - I can't believe I'm almost at my fertile period already. OPKs start today and I'm feeling much better about this cycle. That doesn't really mean anything but at least I'm feeling more positive. I hope I keep on feeling that way especially as next week is the due date of my second loss. I'm trying yo keep busy so I don't think of it too much. Fingers crossed for those December BFPs!


----------



## fairycat

Last month I had a week of spotting before and after AF. I wondered if a pregnancy would happen or not. I'm happy to say I haven't had any spotting this cycle! I'm so hopeful that this will be our month! I want to be pregnant so bad, but then I am also scared to death of it. Not just because of the mmc, but in general. Does anybody else feel like that?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Unicornwoman sorry the with showed. wishing you the best for next cycle
AFM the cramping is not as intense as yesterday, however my abdomen is sore to the touch, didn't have this last cycle hmm and my boobs are itchy not sensitive but tingling :shrug:


----------



## danser55

So I finally ovulated and confirmed with my RE (Via progesterone level test). I believe I'm about 3-4 days past O. I just want to fast forward to testing. I already feel exhausted and so incredibly thirsty.

I think I will start testing mid next week, knowing I will see BFN's and just keep expecting to see that until my period arrives.


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> Last month I had a week of spotting before and after AF. I wondered if a pregnancy would happen or not. I'm happy to say I haven't had any spotting this cycle! I'm so hopeful that this will be our month! I want to be pregnant so bad, but then I am also scared to death of it. Not just because of the mmc, but in general. Does anybody else feel like that?

Yes. I do. There are so many things that could go wrong in a pregnancy. It's overwhelming. Having experienced a loss, I think there is a lot of fear of going through that pain all over again. 

I heard a quote after my mmc that I thought was so true: "A miscarriage is a loss of innocence. Never again does a positive pregnancy test promise a baby; it merely promises a possible baby on the far side of many rocky shoals."

On the other hand, I think its natural to worry. From what I understand, being a parent is pretty much a constant state of worrying from day 1 of pregnancy until...well...forever! 

To me, it helps when I focus on the fact that everything is worth the risk if it means the possibility of having a family of my own. :kiss:


----------



## TTC74

Unicornwoman said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Last month I had a week of spotting before and after AF. I wondered if a pregnancy would happen or not. I'm happy to say I haven't had any spotting this cycle! I'm so hopeful that this will be our month! I want to be pregnant so bad, but then I am also scared to death of it. Not just because of the mmc, but in general. Does anybody else feel like that?
> 
> Yes. I do. There are so many things that could go wrong in a pregnancy. It's overwhelming. Having experienced a loss, I think there is a lot of fear of going through that pain all over again.
> 
> I heard a quote after my mmc that I thought was so true: "A miscarriage is a loss of innocence. Never again does a positive pregnancy test promise a baby; it merely promises a possible baby on the far side of many rocky shoals."
> 
> On the other hand, I think its natural to worry. From what I understand, being a parent is pretty much a constant state of worrying from day 1 of pregnancy until...well...forever!
> 
> To me, it helps when I focus on the fact that everything is worth the risk if it means the possibility of having a family of my own. :kiss:Click to expand...

I can totally relate. I'm scared to death waiting for my first ultrasound bc last time it was just confirmation of an ectopic pregnancy. So, yeah, miscarriage has definitely made me once bitten twice shy.


----------



## LynAnne

I actually just wrote a blog post on trying again after a loss and how you're never quite ready because of the fear of things going wrong again. A while ago, before I even had any losses myself, I read something to the effect of "a father worries about their child from the moment they are born but a mother worries from conception" and I think that's mostly true. Even before things went wrong for me I was aware they could. Now my Biggest worry is that for some reason I cannot actually carry a baby to full term. Of course hope for a healthy pregnancy and baby far outweighs any of my fear.

My thermometer arrived today so I'll start temping tomorrow. I'm already using OPKs but obviously still negative as I'm only CD11. I really just want to ovulate this month as I'm about 99% sure I didn't last month!


----------



## Trr

LynAnne said:


> I actually just wrote a blog post on trying again after a loss and how you're never quite ready because of the fear of things going wrong again. A while ago, before I even had any losses myself, I read something to the effect of "a father worries about their child from the moment they are born but a mother worries from conception" and I think that's mostly true. Even before things went wrong for me I was aware they could. Now my Biggest worry is that for some reason I cannot actually carry a baby to full term. Of course hope for a healthy pregnancy and baby far outweighs any of my fear.
> 
> My thermometer arrived today so I'll start temping tomorrow. I'm already using OPKs but obviously still negative as I'm only CD11. I really just want to ovulate this month as I'm about 99% sure I didn't last month!

I have this exact same fear. Like I am young and healthy, why did the baby not stick. All we can do is keep trying and hoping. I feel like there is the extra fear though.


----------



## fairycat

I have fear of another failed pregnancy, but also just pregnancy in general. I get anxiety about it - being exhausted, sick, giving birth, etc. All that fear went out the window when I lost it.... I just need to look back on that and remember. 

Gosh, waiting for the first ultrasound is going to be so nervewracking!!! I was soooo nervous for my first one, and had no reason to be. Maybe this time if everything is ok, subconsciously I'll be ok?


----------



## Trr

I think we all have that fear after a miscarriage. We are always going to be scared that the same thing is going to happen, I have the same anxiety TTC now and am terrified to tell anybody when I get pregnant even my husband. poor guy took it way worse then me when we lost the first. I just feel like people looked at me like I was broken.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm not too scared of the actual pregnancy or giving birth. It's definitely the fear of feeling all that grief again. If it happens for a fourth time I think that it might just break me. I'm terrified of not being able to have my own child that is half me and half DH, I hate the idea of not being able to make him a dad. This is all pointless though because I'm sure we'll all have our little rainbows soon.

I'm glad I'll be able to get an ultrasound about 6 weeks. It'll be waiting between then and 12 weeks that will be really hard!


----------



## Mdc

With my whole heart I agree with you ladies, and I do believe it is only those of us with such grief in our past can understand. I remember clearly an old friend had a loss and I remember being taken aback and all I could say was I am sorry. Now being where I am (and we all are) it is such a different perspective. The fear of the known is all too real...and it is heartbreaking. For me and DH it was a long road to get a BFP and just when we thought we were out of the woods and then bam...devastation. I do struggle with the what ifs and what may be. However, I do feel that things will work out for all of us. And more importantly when we have our screaming, tantrum throwing toddlers that we will take a deep breath and say...yes it is worth it. Totally worth it. 

The reason I love this site is that we can laugh, cry, scream, perseverate , be impatient, and best yet totally understand the fear together with so many people that are sharing the same experience. When we all get our BFP we will be there cheering in the wings. 

Wow, did not mean for that to be such a diatribe, but you guys get it. :haha:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Mdc said:


> The reason I love this site is that we can laugh, cry, scream, perseverate , be impatient, and best yet totally understand the fear together with so many people that are sharing the same experience. When we all get our BFP we will be there cheering in the wings.

I agree. I came to BnB after my first loss. I felt very alone and isolated. I needed to know that what I was feeling was "normal." Everyone I've met here has been very understanding and encouraging. Plus, it's really uplifting to see other ladies who'd been through a m/c finally get their rainbows. It gives me hope that mine is around the corner!


----------



## EverythingXd

I can relate to the fear as well. Fear of another ectopic, fear of another MMC. Fear of getting even further with a pregnancy but not getting to take a healthy baby home. And then, weirdly, fear of having another baby and changing the dynamic of my family (my 2 boys in the main are lovely together), fear of more damage to my body from another pregnancy and birth... my desire for another child far exceeds all of the fear though and I try to have positive thoughts too.

It's not my month this month though! I'm CD24 now and I think I O'd CD11/12. I had pre-AF spotting yesterday and certain she will show today. I have no pp or bloating, which means I'm out. Onwards and upwards :thumbup:

Sorry AF got you Unicorn :hugs: 

Lyn, fingers crossed you O and catch the eggy this month!

ILoveMe, good signs! When will you start testing?

Good luck to all those waiting to O, and hope the TWW doesn't drag too much Danser and anyone else in TWW.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi, would you mind if I joined you? This is my 4th cycle after losing my 3rd angel at 17 weeks back in August. I am hoping to catch a rainbow before my oh deploys for 6 months next year.

Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Hi sailorsgirl, you're more than welcome to join us. The more the merrier. I'm sorry to hear of your losses. Sending you lots of good luck for the future!

Everythingxd - sorry to hear that this hasn't been your cycle. Fingers crossed you get it next one!

MDC - I have to agree, it's really great to have found BnB for all the support that it gives you. I first joined when I was WTT to vent my frustrations at DH not being ready to try but it's carried me through all the different stages to where I am now. The best thing is knowing I'm not alone in my experiences and my feelings, that it's all pretty normal.

It's kind of comforting to know that we all feel the same way about trying again and potentially et those BFPs soon. I think that we can all agree that it is a perfectly normal way to feel after all that we have been through. 

AFM cycle-wise. Started temping this morning to go with the OPKs. I'm only CD12 and due to ovulate on Tuesday so I've still got a few days to wait. I really hope this can be my month. It's so hard to be waiting around for my body to catch up with my brain in terms of being ready for another pregnancy.


----------



## fairycat

I'm glad to have found this board too, and met a ton of amazing ladies on here. I came on here when I didn't know what I was doing with my first pregnancy, then quickly learned that just because you are pregnant doesn't mean you will have a baby. It certainly prepared me for losing mine, but then you never think it will happen to you. It's great knowing people on here that understand, and all the more exciting when I see the rainbows! I'm still in a fb group with people from here and so happy for the ones that are doing great. 

I should O in the next couple of days. We haven't had time to BD, but we will today! The closer the better, I guess! Then will again on Monday. Still taking temps. My temp is at its lowest today. Does your temp usually drop before going up? I'm not sure exactly what to look for as this is my first time. I feel lucky, because my hubs is in a human sexuality class right now for school, and they are learning all about conceiving and pregnancy, etc. When I told him I was going to start temping he understood and told me everything he learned in class about it. I love him, lol. It's nice he understands what I'm talking about, and was actually interested to see my chart.


----------



## danser55

I am about 5/6 DPO. I really feel out this cycle, not sure why, it could just be self preservation so I am not so disappointed when I get a BFN. It's a bit messed up but since Monday or Tuesday, I've been pretty tired, constantly thirsty where I crave cold water, real hungry and my boobs are sore. These are all of my 1st trimester pregnancy ailments, I know obviously I'm not pregnant but it's annoying and a bit sad. I just want the wait to be over so I know what is going on.


----------



## fairycat

Omg I must be suuuuuper fertile this month. Totally tmi, but TONS of ewcm today. Fx! Feeling good about this cycle!


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you, fairy! 

AFM - I had my first gnarly case of nausea this morning. I'm hoping it's not a sign of worsening things to come. Frankly, though, I'll live with whatever my body dishes out. I am beside myself happy this morning. With my ectopic pregnancy, my hcg level never got above a few hundred. Well, I just turned a weeks estimator 3+ which means I'm probably over 3K! I'm so excited to finally believe that this is my sticky bean!


----------



## LynAnne

fairycat - I hope so. I have absolutely all my crossables crossed for you!

TTC - That's rubbish that you're not feeling so good but it must be amazing to feel like things are headed in the right direction. I'm so happy for you. Really hope this is your sticky bean.

AFM - CD13 and I got my first positive OPK! I am so happy after not getting anything last month. I'm excited that I might actually ovulate this month and at least have half a chance of a December BFP. DH and I were planning on BDing tonight anyway but now we definitely are - not that he's complaining! :haha:


----------



## EverythingXd

Lots of congrats to send out then! TTC - huge congrats on getting your 3+ :thumbup: Congrats too on feeling icky... that's a great sign in my book! 

Congrats as well to LynAnne for the +OPK, get busy hun! :winkwink:

And not forgetting Fairycat... congrats on bucketloads of EWCM! :haha:

AFM, CD1 today. Hoping this is my lucky cycle for a couple of reasons. Firstly, baby will be due 1 year after my ectopic baby was due. Secondly, baby should just sneak into the school year - I didn't really want such a big age gap, I only have just over 2 years between DS1 and DS2. This will be last chance to make it 3 school terms between DS2 and new baby.


----------



## Unicornwoman

danser - Sorry you are feeling out. Hopefully it's just hormones messing with your mood. It's not over till the red witch shows her face!

fairycat - Yay for EWCM! :happydance: That's always a great feeling! BD! BD!

TTC - It's wonderful to hear the bean is progressing well! How long are you waiting til your first scan?

AFM - AF just ended. Fertile window starts on Thanksgiving! BD'ing is always my favorite! (sorry TMI) LOL.


----------



## TTC74

First scan 11/30. - a week from Monday. :happydance:


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing ? I suffered a ectopic in September and it's now finally time to try again. We kinda tried last cycle but it didn't happen which is fine. It just wasn't meant to be. So now we are really actively trying this cycle. I hope to see a bunch of BFP on this thread for winter :) good luck ladies.


----------



## fairycat

Yayayayayyy Lyn!!!! So happy for you!!!

TTC - that's great news!! But sorry you aren't feeling well. It's all a great sign though!

Unicorn- Yay for BD'ing!!! Get at it over the holiday! :D. Did you get a ton of snow?

Hubby and I haven't BD'ed this much in a weeks span ever, I think. Lol. I didn't record the first 2 times in my chart, because it wasn't successful, but we got two more in on my most fertile days! I am feeling really happy, excited, and hopeful this month! And coming home from our trip to tons of snow made my mood extra good!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey hope everyone is doing well? I believe I am now 1dpo but we only dtd 1 and 2 days before O so I am not optimistic. AF is due on the 6th December :) xx


----------



## LynAnne

My temp jumped up 0.2 this morning and according to FF I'm meant to ovulate today so I'm on the verge of the dreaded TWW now. I'm feeling a wee bit nauseated this morning but that might just be Monday morning dread! Haha. Anyway, we BD'd last night again so that's O-3, O-1 and I think I might encourage DH for tonight. Not that he'll need much persuading. 

Is it bad that I am already trying to work out when the earliest I could/should test is? Having cheapies in the house is so bad for a POAS addiction!


----------



## ILoveme29

Good day ladies I think im out this cycle I feel menstrual cramps now and lower back pains. im 12dpt and scared to test in case I get a false Positive.


----------



## danser55

So my chart is looking very similar to my chart when I got my BFP. I'm 7 or 8 DPO. I was crazy and tested this morning with a wondfo and of course it was stark white negative. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up at all. This waiting and limbo really sucks. I wish I could just sleep the next few days.


----------



## Trr

Iloveme- there is no such thing as a false positive on pregnancy tests. Only false negatives. If it's positive even a little bit you are pregnant


----------



## fairycat

Trr - there is such a thing on the new frer's. I got one last month. 

My temp jumped .4 today, but still don't have any O symptoms. Wish it'd hurry up already! I assume I'll have another spike tomorrow? This charting really intrigues me, it gives a great visual. This is my first month, so I'll be interested to see it over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LynAnne

Fairycat - More often than not I don't actually get any O symptoms. I just monitor my cm. this month is the first time I've temped although I haven't managed to do it as much as I'd have liked as my thermometer didn't turn up until Friday. I got a positive OPK yesterday and a 0.2 spike today so I'm guessing I've O'd today. Have you been using OPKs?

Danser - it's still so early. Hang in there. I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Iloveme - I hope you're not out. Could it just be early pregnancy cramping? I know I got some of that with my BFPs.


----------



## Trr

Oh those curved frers absolutely. I just figured everyone knew about that and started using different ones. Those should be recalled, I never used them but I hear the are just terrible


----------



## fairycat

LynAnne said:


> Fairycat - More often than not I don't actually get any O symptoms. I just monitor my cm. this month is the first time I've temped although I haven't managed to do it as much as I'd have liked as my thermometer didn't turn up until Friday. I got a positive OPK yesterday and a 0.2 spike today so I'm guessing I've O'd today. Have you been using OPKs?

Yes, I'm still using OPKs too.. still haven't gotten anything remotely close to a positive - the line is still faint. :( I get O pains every month - most likely because I've been on the pill for more than half my life.



Trr said:


> Oh those curved frers absolutely. I just figured everyone knew about that and started using different ones. Those should be recalled, I never used them but I hear the are just terrible

Yeah, I've stopped using them too. They should totally be taken off the market!!! And I'm so pissed at them, because they sued Clearblue for the weeks estimators and they have all been recalled. So you sue a perfectly great company, and then make your hpts like sh!t. I'm kinda bitter at them right now :p


----------



## ILoveme29

Im sorry but when you take Ovidrel yes there are False positives if its still in your system. thanks for the advice though



Trr said:


> Iloveme- there is no such thing as a false positive on pregnancy tests. Only false negatives. If it's positive even a little bit you are pregnant


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, yes I am addicted to temping now bc it is oddly, kind of fun. :haha: Come on O!

Ilove, hoping the witch stays away. When do you go in for your beta?

Danser, getting into the good part of the TWW. FX'd!


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I'm never going to O. I yesterday the last few days at cd 10,11 and 12. It seemed to be getting darker yesterday afternoon but then today's test at 12pm was so faint. :(


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mdc AF is due Friday, if it doesn't show I will go in Saturday or Monday. My cramps have stopped so im guessing its just this progesterone im on ughhhh :wacko:


----------



## fairycat

Good luck danser!!

I'm feeling slight pokes in my right ovary tonight. Hoping I'll get my regular O pains tomorrow. Still curious when I actually O after the pains.


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> Unicorn- Yay for BD'ing!!! Get at it over the holiday! :D. Did you get a ton of snow?
> 
> Hubby and I haven't BD'ed this much in a weeks span ever, I think. Lol. I didn't record the first 2 times in my chart, because it wasn't successful, but we got two more in on my most fertile days! I am feeling really happy, excited, and hopeful this month! And coming home from our trip to tons of snow made my mood extra good!

Great news fairycat! Great to hear things are going smoothly! 

Nah. I live downstate. We just got a dusting. :) My brother in Chicago got to build his first snowman of the season with my little nephew. Sent the most adorable pics! :xmas7:


----------



## fairycat

Aww, that's nice!!! I wanna build a snowman too!


----------



## fairycat

I still haven't O'ed... trying not to get stressed out about it, but it's hard. Usually I have 2-3 days of spotting before AF, so I just count the first real day. When I do that, I always O 2 days early, so figured this time around I'd count all of it. Well... here I am... still waiting... So technically I still have by tomorrow. Ugh, this waiting is stupid, and I feel the sperm dying already :p


----------



## Dtrisha

Fairycat- jut keep BDing ! I'm hoping something dark comes of my test this afternoon but I'm not sure. It would be nice to have someone to O with and look at symptoms with :)


----------



## fairycat

We skipped a day, so will BD tonight. Dtrisha - I'm trying to O and catch up with you so I can have someone too! :D Sadly, my tests are still faint.


----------



## Dtrisha

So are mine :( but I used FMU so hopefully this afternoon it's dark.


----------



## fairycat

I'm going to test again when I go home for lunch. My right side is all achey, so I'm hoping soon.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I brought a test to work. Testing around 2ish


----------



## LynAnne

Hope that you get your positives girls!

I can already tell that this TWW is going to really drag. Gotta stay busy. I suppose I'll just do a lot of writing on my blogs and such to pass the time.


----------



## fairycat

I'm thankful (ha) for Thanksgiving to keep my mind off of stuff, as I'll be busy! Just hope I O this cycle. I don't know why I wouldn't.. :(

I should really brings tests to work.. I was thinking about that earlier.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah it's hard to test right st 2 and really at anytime because I work with a bunch of kids. But trying my best. Lol


----------



## Mdc

Fairy and DT good luck with the BDing!

Lyn, I hope this is your month and the TWW flies by. 

Hi to everyone else!

Just started Provera to bring on the witch, so I will be back in the stirrups soon :haha:


----------



## danser55

8 or 9 DPO another negative this morning. I expected that though, my temp was down only a little bit but not a lot consider our pilot light went out somehow and the house was so cold this morning. I'm trying to keep some hope here.


----------



## fairycat

Woot! The line on my OPK is so much darker than the past couple of days and darker than this morning's. I think my surge is finally starting. Still nowhere near positive, but my surges usually only last 24 hours or not even.


----------



## fairycat

Almost positive OPK? BD once more tomorrow morning and I think we are good :)
 



Attached Files:







Otest.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Yay almost positive!! Good luck!


----------



## fairycat

I feel like I'm out for this month. Husband is feeling pressured now and having trouble and we got into a fight this morning. So I guess baby making is done for us. So he's left me to cry all morning and now I'm in the bathroom at work crying.


----------



## danser55

fairycat said:


> I feel like I'm out for this month. Husband is feeling pressured now and having trouble and we got into a fight this morning. So I guess baby making is done for us. So he's left me to cry all morning and now I'm in the bathroom at work crying.

Hugs I'm so sorry.


----------



## LynAnne

Aw, fairycat :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

fairycat said:


> I feel like I'm out for this month. Husband is feeling pressured now and having trouble and we got into a fight this morning. So I guess baby making is done for us. So he's left me to cry all morning and now I'm in the bathroom at work crying.

Aah hun, sorry to hear that. It's very stressful, TTC :hugs: You did BD in the few days leading to O though didn't you? Don't worry if you missed O day - both times I conceived my boys, I was on a "I give up" month and we only DTD once in my fertile window.


----------



## fairycat

I'm on CD16, pretty sure I'm ovulating today. We dtd on CD12 and CD13. For some reason I just feel like it's too far away. I guess because last month we dtd 2-3 days before O and I wasn't pregnant. But last cycle wasn't a normal one either.. so I don't know.


----------



## Unicornwoman

EverythingXd said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm out for this month. Husband is feeling pressured now and having trouble and we got into a fight this morning. So I guess baby making is done for us. So he's left me to cry all morning and now I'm in the bathroom at work crying.
> 
> Aah hun, sorry to hear that. It's very stressful, TTC :hugs: You did BD in the few days leading to O though didn't you? Don't worry if you missed O day - both times I conceived my boys, I was on a "I give up" month and we only DTD once in my fertile window.Click to expand...

Sorry fairycat. Yeah. TTC is stressful. Last cycle I got in a tiff with my DH because he got "too excited" during our BD session on our positive OPK day. Let's just say the special delivery didn't quite make it to the mailbox.:haha: I guess I should be flattered? LOL.

I got upset because we can't BD as often as I'd like because he has a really bad back. So, I try to time everything just perfectly to the nth degree. Thing is, I didn't tell him that it was O day because I didn't want that to dampen the "romance." Plus, I don't want BDing to turn into a chore or a high-stakes performance for my DH....but that's exactly what happened. We had a talk about it and decided to just give him a heads up the day(s) I think we have the best shot. 

Still, it's like walking a tightrope. How do people decide what to discuss with their DH's about TTC without stressing them out or making the whole process super clinical? IDK. :shrug:


----------



## danser55

I am being monitored on femara so I tell H after visiting the RE what days we need to have sex. I also confirm with OPK's so I keep him update to date as to what is going on. Even if I didn't, he know when I have my appointments with the RE and such and would be able to figure it out.


----------



## LynAnne

I'll be honest, I tell DH everything but its not like it ever feels forced or clinical. We are still having fun, just planned fun. I warn him that during my fertile period I'll want to BD at least every second day and once on O. I think sometimes the anticipation of knowing it's happening helps. He's yet to complain that's for sure! Of course the fact he wants a baby as much as I do means that he's willing to give it all we've got no matter what. I'm always super honest about where I am in my cycle, what we need to do for our best chance to conceive and how I'm feeling after ovulation. It works for us :thumbup:


----------



## fairycat

I though hubby wanted me to tell him stuff, he originally told me he did. Now he says it's too clinical... exactly the word he used. Now he doesn't want to know anything. He claims it's because I told him I would O while on our trip (which basing it off my last few cycles, that was accurate at the time) so he "prepared" himself. Now that I'm telling him I didn't, and I am today he feels pressure? What's the difference? Seriously!? lol Well whatever. We talked and we'll try again tonight and if it doesn't "work", it doesn't work - we'll just hope his little guys last 3 days.


----------



## fairycat

This is still my opk line today? Ugh...
 



Attached Files:







20151125_165048.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Unicornwoman

Yeah. I think I just need to be more open with my DH. Another reason I tried to shield him from all the TTC planning was that it took some convincing to get him on board with trying (he's afraid he won't be a good dad...completely unfounded...he's a fantastic man...just has some issues with abandonment from his relationship with his own father). I think I was partially afraid that if it became a chore for him, he'd jump ship. It ended up just stressing me out which, in turn, blew up in our faces. LOL. 

Lynanne- Maybe I should take a page from your book and just think of it as building anticipation? I could get into that!

fairycat- Sometimes I don't think men really understand the level of preparation, and sometimes guesswork, that goes into TTC! It's not exact science and it's not as easy as just BDing once and POW (unless you are super lucky)! When I finally explained to my husband all the things I have to chart each day just to guess at my O day, he was really surprised. Maybe we should show them "the great sperm race?" LOL. That would be an eye opener!


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> This is still my opk line today? Ugh...

I had a long positive OPK streak last cycle. My doc said to just count 24 hours after the first positive as O day.


----------



## fairycat

OPKs confuse me sometimes. Hopefully my temp is up in the morning.


----------



## LynAnne

Today would have been the due date for my second pregnancy if it hadn't resulted in an ectopic. Feeling a bit sad to be honest, especially as I'm not pregnant with my rainbow any more. The plan is to light a candle tonight for baby. I'm just hoping that we've caught this month and the beginnings of my real rainbow is right here.


----------



## fairycat

Aw Lyn, that's so hard :( you'll be in my thoughts today.

So.... according to my chart I still haven't ovulated?? I'm so confused.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Aaw so sorry Lyn. The anniversary of losing my first angel is coming up next week too. Thinking of you today. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Can I join please - 3 losses in total and last one was injanuary. Fingers crossed for us all soon!


----------



## fairycat

How is everyone doing? 
I finally O'ed yesterday and we dtd, so hoping for a Thanksgiving baby :D 
1dpo today!


----------



## danser55

So at about 12 DPO my temp went down quite a bit. I'm just waiting for my period. I'm so incredibly upset and disappointing. I had a feeling this cycle wouldn't work, now seeing the proof is hitting me pretty hard.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm pleased to hear that fairycat!

Danser, so sorry that your temp has dropped! It's hard when you want something so much and you end up disappointed.

AFM - firstly, I just want to say thanks for the kind words for my due date yesterday. I managed to get through it okay although the tears hit me today instead. In other news today is DH's birthday so we've had a super relaxed, chilled out day together and are ordering pizza for dinner! Woo hoo!


----------



## fairycat

Sorry danser, I had one of those months last cycle. Even though you didn't lose anything, it still feels like you did. Hugs.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Fairycat - Yep. You definitely O'd on CD 15! BD timing looks good! Fx'd for you! :happydance:

Lynanne- Hugs for you at this time...:hugs: The due date for my first lost is December 11. Not looking forward to that day...

Danser- Sorry about the temp drop. I have heard of ladies who get temp drops and still get a BFP, so hold on to hope until you see the witch.

AFM- I'm a bit frustrated with temping. I have a big temp dip today, no positive OPK's or EWCM yet (possibly some watery CM yesterday), but I slept with the window open last night. Had a dip the last time we slept with the window open, so I'm not sure if I should throw out those temps? Had a rise in temp day before, but I had slept in about an hour and half, so not sure about that one either. Ugh. :shrug:


----------



## fairycat

Unicorn - what does throwing out temps you're unsure of do? I'm brand new to temping and just using it to make sure I O and to know how long after symptoms. I'm pretty much just taking mine with a grain of salt... but I don't know how it all works quite yet. It is very frustrating to not see something you expect, or see something you don't expect or understand. I don't understand my cm pattern at O... I would've thought ewcm would be all the way through?


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> Unicorn - what does throwing out temps you're unsure of do? I'm brand new to temping and just using it to make sure I O and to know how long after symptoms. I'm pretty much just taking mine with a grain of salt... but I don't know how it all works quite yet. It is very frustrating to not see something you expect, or see something you don't expect or understand. I don't understand my cm pattern at O... I would've thought ewcm would be all the way through?

Fairycat - I'm new to temping too. This is my first cycle trying it. On Fertility Friend there is a box you can check under the field where you enter a temp that says "temperature discarded." If you check that box, FF will save the temp, but it won't go on your chart. I've heard of some ladies using that feature when they sleep in and forgot to temp at the correct time (possibly making the temp inaccurate). But, I've had ladies on other boards telling me to keep the temps...the open circle means FF knows the temp could be wrong. Gonna try putting my thermometer under my pillow to keep it warm from now on. Also going to set my fitbit to wake me up on weekends/holidays too. Hopefully that helps.

Your CM pattern actually looks a lot like mine usually does. I get watery, then EWCM about one or two days before a positive OPK, then watery again. So, I actually get EWCM a few days before I O. From what I understand, this is normal because CM is tied to estrogen which actually spikes just before your LH surge and ovulation.


----------



## fairycat

That makes sense about the cm, but if creamy is supposed to be non-fertile, does that mean it will hinder me from getting pregnant if we BD during O? That's what I'm confused about. Then again, I take what the internet says with a grain of salt. 

I have a couple open circles.. I see no harm in keeping them, to be honest. Unless it was during O or whatever, that's another story. Putting the thermometer under your pillow might be a good idea!


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> That makes sense about the cm, but if creamy is supposed to be non-fertile, does that mean it will hinder me from getting pregnant if we BD during O? That's what I'm confused about. Then again, I take what the internet says with a grain of salt.
> 
> I have a couple open circles.. I see no harm in keeping them, to be honest. Unless it was during O or whatever, that's another story. Putting the thermometer under your pillow might be a good idea!

Fairycat- I have heard that creamy CM is not as :spermy: friendly as EW or watery. But, I think if your timing is good, which it obviously was, then you have a great chance! :thumbup:

I did end up keeping the weird temps, if nothing else, it will give me something to compare my next cycle to if necessary.


----------



## LynAnne

Hello everyone! Hope that you all had a lovely weekend. Where are we all at in our cycles now?

I'm 7dpo today and not feeling even the slightest bit pregnant and it sucks. I had a sharp pain yesterday afternoon which felt a bit like implantation did in my previous pregnancies but I don't know if it was all in my head. It's rubbish. I am glad that this TWW is going by quickly for me though. It was probably because we had such a busy weekend for DH's birthday! Bet this week drags by now though! Thinking of testing at 10dpo (Thursday) but that depends on how I feel.


----------



## fairycat

I'm 4 dpo, and I don't think my chart looks very promising. What do I know though, it's my first month.


----------



## danser55

I'm still waiting for my period. It's so frustrating I know this cycle is a bust so I just want my body to move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, I sometimes throw out temps especially when I travel across multiple time zones. Overall it is the general pattern that matters more than just a weird tell here or there. Temps look good though!

Lynne, hoping this is your month! So sorry about your due date passing by. It is rough especially when you thought for sure you would be pregnant again...delays suck big time. 

Danser, I am here with you waiting for the witch. Hopefully she will start for me in 4 days or so. 

Afm, last dose of hormones this morning and hopefully the witch gets here quick. Ready to get the show on the road!


----------



## fairycat

I was just bummed this morning to see it go down, but last month around this time it went down too.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Lynanne - cramps at 7 DPO sounds promising! Only a few more days 'til testing!

Fairycat - Your temps are still above the coverline, so I think you're good! Don't stress over it.

AFM - My O snuck up on me and came 2-3 days early! Temp shot up this morning, so I'm pretty sure I O'd the same day as my unexpectedly early positive OPK. I only got 1 BD in! Crap. It's probably too late to do any more BD'ing now. I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers that the one shot was a lucky one![-o&lt;


----------



## fairycat

I'm getting all too familiar pains in my uterus. It's way too early though, so what the heck!?


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies looks like im going for round 5

CD6 starting next round of Femara. I will make sure not to miss my iui this time hopefully. Also I decided not to blog as much, I will of course keep updating but will not be on here constant everyday, it makes me stress the situation more and this cycle I want my mind clear.

I wish all of you ladies a BFP soon, and please make sure to keep updating, I will reply as usual but don't want to test early or symptom spot.


----------



## LynAnne

Think I might test tomorrow at 10dpo even though I am fully expecting a BFN. I just want to know so that I can wait it out until AF is late at the very least. I'm already thinking to my next cycle. I'd be due to ovulate right before Christmas so it really would be a Christmas baby if I caught it.

Sending everyone lots of luck, wherever you are in your cycle!


----------



## fairycat

My uterus is feeling super irritated today. I remember saying that my last pregnancy. I mentioned it to my husband, and he got excited saying he has no sympathy for me, because it's probably my egg implanting. He's so cute.. I really hope this is our sticky bean!!


----------



## TTC74

Fx Fairy!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks TTC! How is your pregnancy going so far?


----------



## Unicornwoman

I got my cross-hairs today! :happydance: TWW begins!


----------



## fairycat

Yay unicorn!!!!


----------



## TTC74

Fairy - Going well. No significant morning sickness. First scan showed about the right development. Followup scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## fairycat

Awesome! So happy for you!


----------



## Mdc

Yeah, unicorn!

Fairy, when will you test?

Lyn, any news?

TTC, still so excited for you and with a perfect scan I hope you feel relieved! Waiting for the first scan is always so hard. 

Afm, my first AF since my mmc. Hallelujah! I know my doc was doing the right thing by doing the sono, the hysteroscopy, and such....but man the waiting was killing me. Bring on the clomid baby!


----------



## fairycat

Tested today at 8dpo - bfn.
Will test again tomorrow, which was the original plan. I'm just impatient.


----------



## LynAnne

Tested yesterday at 10dpo and bfn. Going to hold out for AF now as I am sure she is just around the corner.


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> Tested today at 8dpo - bfn.
> Will test again tomorrow, which was the original plan. I'm just impatient.




LynAnne said:


> Tested yesterday at 10dpo and bfn. Going to hold out for AF now as I am sure she is just around the corner.

Sorry to hear about the BFN's ladies. It's still early for you two. Fingers crossed! :kiss:


----------



## fairycat

I got a temp rise today!! Trying to hold out until afternoon.... but not sure if that's going to happen. Lol


----------



## TTC74

I can't wait to see your test results, Fairy!


----------



## LynAnne

Okay so I got a very, very faint positive today BUT I've also had some brown spotting which I also had when I had my ectopic so I'm feeling quite scared. I didn't get a bfp with my ectopic until I was 15dpo but that was about as clear as this one today at 12dpo. Just gonna wait and see how it progresses and if it is still positive come Wednesday when AF is due then I'm going to call my EPU like I'm meant to and get an appointment for as soon as they can see me. I posted my test in Pregnancy Tests forum if anyone wants a look.


----------



## TTC74

lynanne- my last pregnancy was ectopic too. This time, my pregnancy is intrauterine and I was scared to death when I got some IB a couple days after my BFP but all was well. Hoping you have good news coming your way soon, too!


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks TTC, I've had a few people tell me after their loss they had brown spotting and have gone on to have healthy pregnancies. I'm just scared to death. If this is real then it's the fourth pregnancy I've had this year. Not sure I can cope with another loss let alone another ectopic.


----------



## Unicornwoman

LynAnne said:


> Okay so I got a very, very faint positive today BUT I've also had some brown spotting which I also had when I had my ectopic so I'm feeling quite scared. I didn't get a bfp with my ectopic until I was 15dpo but that was about as clear as this one today at 12dpo. Just gonna wait and see how it progresses and if it is still positive come Wednesday when AF is due then I'm going to call my EPU like I'm meant to and get an appointment for as soon as they can see me. I posted my test in Pregnancy Tests forum if anyone wants a look.

Looks positive to me! :happydance:


----------



## Mdc

Lyn, congrats on your BFP. I know you are scared but each pregnancy is different so try to be good to yourself.


----------



## fairycat

Well, that's that!!
 



Attached Files:







20151205_113752-1-640x366.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EverythingXd

Big congratulations Lyn and Fairycat!! H&H 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Fairy!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks!!

Lyn - I commented on your post over there, but looks positive to me too!!! Hope this is it!!!!


----------



## Unicornwoman

fairycat said:


> Well, that's that!!

I knew it! And you were worried you missed your eggy! :haha:

Gives me hope for my own one-shot wonder this cycle![-o&lt;


----------



## LynAnne

Woo hoo fairy! I'm so happy for you!

So nervous about this new positive. Feeling quite scared.


----------



## fairycat

Unicornwoman said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Well, that's that!!
> 
> I knew it! And you were worried you missed your eggy! :haha:
> 
> Gives me hope for my own one-shot wonder this cycle![-o&lt;Click to expand...

I know, right!? Hubby and I had the worst fight over it lol. I saw your one hit wonder and was going to see if you got pregnant. I doubt I conceived from 4 days before O... but you never know I guess? So I think you have a great shot!

I feel like it's another girl. I was right last time.


----------



## Unicornwoman

LynAnne said:


> Woo hoo fairy! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> So nervous about this new positive. Feeling quite scared.

I understand LynAnne. Just try to remember how hard you've been hoping and working for this BFP and allow yourself to enjoy this and revel in it! You deserve to feel happy and joyful right now! :hugs::happydance:

AFM - Today is 7 DPO. Temp is still up. Last night as I got ready for bed, my nips were super sore when I took off my bra and my boobs felt extra firm and full (always a good thing!:haha:), plus I had a terrible wave of nausea that lasted until I finally fell asleep. Feeling like these are all great signs, but it seems too early and I'm worried they might also be side-effects from my oral progesterone. :wacko:


----------



## ILoveme29

@LynAnne Yayy congrats, every pregnancy is diferent wishing you a happy and healthy 9months

@Fairy u did it! I know you where so worried about it not happening and u got blessed with your rainbow, happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## danser55

Congrats to the BFP's. 

I'm on CD5 I go in for monitoring for follicle size next Monday. It's pretty strange if I O when I normally do on femara, my test date- 14 DPO should be on or about the EDD of our angel baby.


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks girls. I'm feeling very apprehensive but at least for today I am pregnant. Going to confirm properly with a FRER tomorrow morning then I'll call my EPU to see if I can get an appointment for 6 weeks which is the week before Christmas. Don't know how that will work! So scared and nervous that's for sure. Doesn't help that I don't feel pregnant so it doesn't feel real.

danser - I have my fingers crossed for you. This pregnancy would have been conceived literally days before my EDD for my ectopic in April. I hope it can be a little blessing and good sign for both of us.

unicornwoman - In previous pregnancies one of my first signs was boob discomfort but this time absolutely nothing! I must say they do feel fuller though which isn't a bad thing for me! :haha: Good luck! Hope you'll be joining us with a BFP soon.


----------



## fairycat

Lyn - maybe feeling different is a good thing :) I feel different too, but I'm taking it all as good signs!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies. So I went to the bathroom and my left boob had leaked a tiny bit. Im only 6dpo does that mean anything ? In kind of freaked out


----------



## adge

Hey all wondering if I could join you all. I lost my son at 21 weeks June 16 of this year. We have been TTC for the past three months with no luck. On top of my other worries of another loss I'm panicking because my cycles are all messed up. Before I was pregnant with my son my cycles were 27 days long and I usually O'd about day 16-17. First two cycles after my loss were 27 days, third was 22 days, fourth was 27 days and last cycle was 23 days and I had spotting basically everyday from the time I O'd till I got my period.
I'm super frustrated-saw my doc today who was very little help but did order a blood work. I have an apt with my gyno in January but I'm feeling really disheartened :(


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, 8 DPO today and I caved and tested after work today. BFN. I figured with all the symptoms yesterday and then nausea and metallic taste today that there might be a chance. I guess not. Kinda bummed. Starting to think all this is just hormones.

Will definitely test again before the end of this cycle, but I'm trying to decide when to do it. My angel baby's EDD was December 11 which will be 12 DPO for me. I'm so worried that getting a BFN's around that time is going to be really hard to deal with.... Do I test before so I'm not surprised by a let down? Test the day of in case I get an uplifting BFP? Or wait 'til after until 13 or 14 DPO.... I just don't know.


----------



## fairycat

Unicorn - that's rough timing. If it were me I would test tomorrow or the next day. If it's still bfn wait til after 12 dpo. <3


----------



## Unicornwoman

Thanks fairycat. That's true, you got a BFN at 8 DPO didn't you? I think things are a little out of perspective for me this cycle because of my angel baby.

Ok. I'll test again tomorrow morning at 10 DPO. If that's a BFN, I'll wait until the 14th for FF's recommended test date. I'll probably still cry on the 11th regardless, but it'll probably be best to let it just be a day to remember my angel.


----------



## LynAnne

I got a bfn at 10dpo but a positive at 12dpo so you are definitely not out yet, Unicornwoman. It's tough to have to go through the due date of your little angel baby. Just take it easy. I hope that you get a nice little surprise in the form of a bfp!


----------



## fairycat

Unicorn - if you need to cry, let yourself. I can't imagine how that would feel. Focus that day on yourself.

I got the faintest positive evening of 8dpo, and I didn't trust it. Still didn't trust it at 9 dpo but digi told me yes. Lines were obvious at 11 dpo


----------



## danser55

Lots of hugs Unicornwoman!


----------



## Unicornwoman

Thanks everyone! 

It means a lot to have ladies I can talk to about all this. 

Had planned to test again today, but Amazon didn't deliver my HPT's as planned. So, fx'd crossed they come today so I can test tomorrow at 11 DPO. 

Had weird CM last night...almost like a thin EWCM...it was clear and kinda stretchy. I Googled it it and some ladies say it's a sign of BFP, others say it means AF is on her way. Thoughts?


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, OMG! Congratulations! 

Dtrisha, not sure if it means anything. Have you had a prolactin level checked?

Adge, sorry for your loss. My cycle after my mc was wonking and I know many other ladies took a while to get back to some sort of normal. Sorry you doc is of no help, but hopefully the ob appt can help. 

Unicorn, sorry the tests did not arrive on time. So hard to determine when to test especially around the time of your loss. As do cm I would say any change out of the usual is a good sign. FX'd for you. 

Afm, finishing up clomid today and then on to POAS madness to catch the eggie with the oh so romantic turkey baster method :haha: Got to do what you got to do right :winkwink:


----------



## Dtrisha

Mdc- no. If I'm not pregnant that my next step. I have read that ladies have started leaking early and got a BFP. So a few more days and I'll find out


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mdc sounds like a great idea actually, and I hope it work for you. I tried the stork also however I didn't O with a mature follie that month so didn't work for me. but they sell it at the pharmacy its like a home iui.

welp looks like I trigger tonight, however im an emotional mess been crying all morning. im really losing hope. I have a really small cyst on my left ovary and a nice juicy 1 follie on my right at 22mm. Im so over all of this been going to the dr all week its so draining. I really take my hat off to those who have been going through this for years, this will be my 5th iui and been trying for 14 months.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks Mdc! :)


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, tested this morning at 11 DPO and BFN. Temp seems to be slowly dropping, but OMG are my boobs sore! I can't hardly walk around without pain! 

Will test again AF is due. We shall see what we shall see!


----------



## LynAnne

Feel like I might be headed towards another loss as I've got reddish brown spotting today. My only real hope is that it isn't ectopic.


----------



## Unicornwoman

LynAnne said:


> Feel like I might be headed towards another loss as I've got reddish brown spotting today. My only real hope is that it isn't ectopic.


:hugs: Have you had betas done?


----------



## Mdc

Oh Lyn, I am hoping for the best. I will be crushed for you if this doesn't work out. Be good to yourself and the biggest internet :hug:


----------



## TTC74

I hope everything is going well with your pregnancy Lyn. I keep reading about women getting very normal spotting in early pregnancy. Hopefully, that's all you have. 

AFM - My 8 week ultrasound is Monday and I'm incredibly nervous. I'm praying that everything is going swimmingly and that our LO is tucked in snug and secure and measures the right size on Monday.


----------



## fairycat

I hope it's nothing Lyn :( I had spotting at 12 dpo and freaked out so called my doc's office. Huge mistake. The nurse pretty much told me I'd have a chemical. 3 days later and no more spotting. Hoping it's just a random occurence for you! I know how you feel, and nothing can make you feel any better :(


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, I tested this morning at 13 DPO and BFN. :nope: With my other two BFP's I had a positive by now.

Just waiting for AF at this point. My next fertile window is expected to begin on Christmas Eve! Hoping to make my own little Christmas miracle!

Good luck to the rest of you that are still in. Hope to see some more BFP's from all of you!


----------



## Vonne15

I'm so sorry to hear of everyone's losses :cry: I lost my baby girl a month ago and I just found this site. I hope we all catch our sticky rainbows!


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Vonne15 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of everyone's losses :cry: I lost my baby girl a month ago and I just found this site. I hope we all catch our sticky rainbows!

Same :) hoping so much for rainbows for everyone. I'd been on other pregnancy forums but here seems to be much more sensitive to losses, I struggled to go back to other forums after I lost my little girl. 

It's been 10 weeks tomorrow that I lost my four day old baby girl to suspected SIDS. I'm now 10 DPO on our first cycle trying for our rainbow, which we feel ready for. Hoping so much.


----------



## fairycat

TTC74 said:


> I hope everything is going well with your pregnancy Lyn. I keep reading about women getting very normal spotting in early pregnancy. Hopefully, that's all you have.
> 
> AFM - My 8 week ultrasound is Monday and I'm incredibly nervous. I'm praying that everything is going swimmingly and that our LO is tucked in snug and secure and measures the right size on Monday.

It's Monday! Let's us know how it went!

I called the nurse about some spotting I had at 12 dpo and she basically told me I was probably having a chemical. I was so stressed out!! Got a 3+ on the digi this morning! I want to punch that nurse in the mouth.


----------



## Mdc

TTC, I hope the US went well!

Unicorn, sorry about the BFNs. Maybe a late BFP this month or a x-mas baby in the making!

Vonne, sorry about your loss. This site is the best one, and I have 'met' such amazing supportive women on here. It has really helped me. 

Mysmiley, I am also so sorry for your loss. Wishing you the best of luck!

Fairy, what a crappy RN (I could use another word to describe her, but I will refrain :haha: ). There is no need to scare you like that. I understand they cannot say for sure everything will be perfect, but no need to be harsh...doesn't do anyone any good and causes unnecessary stress. 

So, I am just waiting to O and then on to my IUI. It worked last time and so I am excited to get the show on the road. My doc also has me on estrogen so the EWCM is crazy, good sign right :winkwink: I never had much on my own so I also wonder if that has been part of the problem getting my BFP. Goal is to attack DH EOD just for good measure this time.


----------



## ILoveme29

Welcome ladies and im really sorry for your losses. I wish you the best on getting your rainbows really soon



MySmileyBaba said:


> Vonne15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of everyone's losses :cry: I lost my baby girl a month ago and I just found this site. I hope we all catch our sticky rainbows!
> 
> Same :) hoping so much for rainbows for everyone. I'd been on other pregnancy forums but here seems to be much more sensitive to losses, I struggled to go back to other forums after I lost my little girl.
> 
> It's been 10 weeks tomorrow that I lost my four day old baby girl to suspected SIDS. I'm now 10 DPO on our first cycle trying for our rainbow, which we feel ready for. Hoping so much.Click to expand...


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Looks like I'm out for this month. 10 DPO and just started bleeding with cramps &#128532; I was so hopeful because this is the only chance we had for them to be in the same school year. If I conceive next month I'll be due around my little girl's birthday &#128532;


----------



## fairycat

Mdc - Seriously! What a B!!! Good luck with your IUI! I'll be anxiously awaiting your bfp :D

Sorry Smiley :(


----------



## TTC74

Looks like the pregnancy has arrested. No heartbeat at 8 weeks. I have a Followup scan on Friday to confirm. I'm devastated.


----------



## fairycat

OMG TTC I am so sad for you :( :( <3


----------



## Unicornwoman

TTC74 - OH NO!!! I'm so very sorry honey. My heart goes out to you. That's so much like what happened with my little one last April :cry: I can only pray that your confirmation scan will show a HB. 

Insist on a vaginal scan, they are more sensitive. Also make sure they take a hormone blood panel so you can see if low progesterone (or something else) may have been an issue. So many hugs. :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Oh no :( sending love and hugs TTC. Agreed with unicorn woman, made sure they do a full hormone screen on your bloods. I'm a biochemist so if you want any medical stuff talking through just drop me a line, same goes to anyone :hugs:


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Okay, it's official, freaking out! Haha. So, I thought AF started yesterday. Around this time yesterday bleeding started I noticed because I was cramping really painful, went to the loo, when I wiped there was some watery blood and some bloody discharge. Looked like the start of AF because a tiny bit leaked onto my jeans and the loo water went a bit red. The next few times I went to the loo it was the same, bit of blood/bloody discharge when I wiped, loo water a little bit red, but nothing on the pad. 
Woke up an hour ago (I'm not well and sleeping like a bear! Haha) and there was a bit on the pad and a bit when I wiped. Didn't seem fresh. Did a test and thought it was negative but then realised there was a faint line. Thought I had line eye, called the husband upstairs and he saw it and straight away was like 'there's a line!'. I'm 10-11DPO now. What is going on??? Opinions? Scared to get my hopes up.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mysmiley Bleeding is not uncommon during early pregnancy. I have heard of woman having light bleeding, it could and hopefully its the egg trying to implant and can cause bleeding. I hope this is a real bfp for you fx.:hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74, so sorry to read your awful update :cry: Sending you big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Unicornwoman

MySmileyBaba said:


> Okay, it's official, freaking out! Haha. So, I thought AF started yesterday. Around this time yesterday bleeding started I noticed because I was cramping really painful, went to the loo, when I wiped there was some watery blood and some bloody discharge. Looked like the start of AF because a tiny bit leaked onto my jeans and the loo water went a bit red. The next few times I went to the loo it was the same, bit of blood/bloody discharge when I wiped, loo water a little bit red, but nothing on the pad.
> Woke up an hour ago (I'm not well and sleeping like a bear! Haha) and there was a bit on the pad and a bit when I wiped. Didn't seem fresh. Did a test and thought it was negative but then realised there was a faint line. Thought I had line eye, called the husband upstairs and he saw it and straight away was like 'there's a line!'. I'm 10-11DPO now. What is going on??? Opinions? Scared to get my hopes up.

Sounds like it could be implantation bleeding. Get a blood test to confirm sweetie (or just take a HPT in another two days to confirm the line is getting darker)! GL! :kiss:


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank you guys! Trying not to get hopeful but I can't wait to test again. Hoping so so much for a darker line. Despite my little girl passing away this was still the best year of our lives because we got married, became parents. This would be the most amazing news to end the year on!


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Another faint BFP with FMU. Bit darker than before. Still early days though. There was one more bit of spotting today but other than that it's stopped. Feeling hopeful! Where's everyone else at?


----------



## Mdc

Ttc, I know I said this before but so sorry and I hope you get resolution soon. 

Yeah MySmiley! Hoping they keep getting darker!

Hello to everyone else. 

I am STILL waiting on O at cd14 which is not unusual for me, but after waiting 3 months I am a little impatient. Maybe I should have a little chat with my ovaries. :haha: I do have an US appt tomorrow and they might go ahead a trigger, so either way I should O soon and IUI probably on Sat. Yipee!


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank you Mdc! Tested this morning 13 DPO on an Internet cheapie and there was a line popping up after two minutes. It's definitely gotten darker. My boobs are leaking more too (my supply never completely stopped after my little girl passed away 10 and a half weeks ago, but it's gotten a lot more). 

I got the call from the coroner today, that my little girl's final postmortem report had come in and her cause of death is now officially SIDS, as expected, and that nothing untoward was found. After going through PROM, and having a days delay in receiving antibiotics I'm so bloody glad that infection is ruled out. Knowing this and that we did everything right and didn't overlook anything is answers enough. I just feel sad for my little girl that such slight odd took her. I miss her so much.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mysmiley im sorry about your little girl, but I am glad that everything is okay with you now. wishing you all the best.

any updates ladies?

AFm 9dpo I have not one symptom and 4 more days until testing. its weird to me the last few cycles I had really bad cramping before AF now nothing im going crazy waiting lol :wacko:


----------



## Mdc

Smiley, so sorry about your little girl but glad there is hopefully some closure.

Ilove, good luck for a BFP this cycle!

Hi to everyone else. 

Alas for me I am out...clomid did nothing. So weird bc before the end I never had problems Oing and now with the estrogen and clomid=nada! I guess it just puts me back a couple more weeks, but patience is also super thin right now. I just wish my body would O....it is acting like it is scared to be pregnant again. Sigh...and wine...lots of wine :haha:


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Thank you guys :) 

They say that newborns don't smile on purpose but I beg to differ looking at that cheeky little face. So in love. 

A little update; I'm now 18 DPO & the spotting stopped at 13 DPO. I've been having darker and darker positives since 10 DPO. The earlier ones popped up right towards the end of the five minutes and I thought I had line eye. Now the line pops up straight away and gets darker, you can spot it no doubt, although it's not yet as dark as the control. So excited and utterly stoked. Due exactly 1 months before my little girl's first birthday. 

Mdc, hopefully it's just your body adapting to the clomid, and next month it will be back to normal. Fingers crossed for you! 

Are you tempted to text yet ILove? I was determined to wait until my period was due but the implantation bleeding five days before threw that completely out of the window! Haha.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mysmiley oh yes im very tempted to test!, however I tested out my hcg shot the last two cycles and it stays for up to 13 days (how sucky is that) so I wont waste my time this cycle I will wait until Friday sigh. it hurts to see a positive line turn into a negative.

im 10 or 11dpo, 10dpiui and 12 days post trigger. I don't want to get my hopes up but I feel so much different this cycle, no symptoms just sore pretty much all over my sides, my back and under my arm area. I prayed and cried myself to sleep last night just was such an emotional moment and a mess lol. :cry:


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Ohhhh okay. Christmas Day, bloody hell! These things always have great timing don't they? Any signs thus far? Feeling different is good! Bless you. You'll get your little one <3 it's such an emotional time for us mamas who have experienced loss.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mysmiley im almost there! I feel just soreness, no cramping and on and off mild lower abdomen pains. feels different then the last two cycles but I don't know what to think anymore.

3 days before AF had a temp rise from 97.2 to 97.6 hmm. although im not too good at temping it gives me something to do during the wait.


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm back in the TTC game. My doc wants me to wait 2-3 months but the mayo clinic says it's unnecessary to wait. I don't want to wait and at 41, who has time? So, I'm waiting to O.


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTC your loss is very sad for me as I was rooting for you so much, im really truly sorry. have you decided what route you will take for your next TTC cycle? and I say if you ready mentally then go for it and be as much aggressive as you can


----------



## CrowBaby

I am in a similar boat. Our first pregnancy ended in a MMC November 3. I opted for medicine and had my first cycle December 12. I have been using OPKS and started early because I was worried it would change my ovulation, it did. Bringing it from 17 days to 10 days. We are now waiting, due to start New Years day. Praying for a positive and sticky little peanut.


----------



## ILoveme29

Ladies AF is due today and this is what I got. Very faint but thicke blue line on dye test . Can't see anything on the other
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ILoveme29

The line came up right away on the blue that's why I did the other but to my surprise nothing. You can see the line even better in the light :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Yay! I just rushed on remembering you were testing soon! Haha. Which concentration do they each detect to? :) x


----------



## ILoveme29

I'm not sure but they were false positives. AF came


----------



## Unicornwoman

Hi everyone! I haven't checked in for a while with the holidays and everything.

This cycle is really weird for me. I got a "peak" advanced opk on Christmas Eve at CD 10 (which is pretty darn early), but I haven't seen a temp rise yet!? :shrug:

This is only my second cycle temping so I'm not sure what is going on. I've been charting at all different times of the day because I've been on vacation since the 18th and I've slept in (and for some reason my FitBit alarm hasn't been waking me up). So I'm not sure if my temps are even valid this cycle or if I truly haven't ovulated this cycle! I tried dropping the temps that were way off from my usual time, but that hasn't helped much. Wondering if my progesterone supplements have thrown my body out of whack. Worried. :cry:


----------



## MySmileyBaba

Ohhhhh ILove so sorry to hear that. Sending huge hugs :hugs: 

Unicornwoman, sometime you might get a random, earlier spike in LH with egg release (ovaries clearly couldn't wait for Santa). Keep monitoring it and hopefully you'll have a second surge with spike over the next five or so days :) x


----------



## ILoveme29

@Smiley thank you, I decided to try one more iui and if no success I will move to IVF


----------



## MySmileyBaba

If it helps, two of my siblings have had IVF. My brother can't conceive naturally and with IVF he's now gotten his two boys both on the first try. My sister had IVF when my nephew was seven after miscarridges and a bout of infertility, she also got my niece first try. Two years later she also conceived naturally with my youngest niece. It'll happen for you <3


----------



## ILoveme29

thank you @smiley, im happy for them im hoping I get the same results.

I basically begged my nurse to let me do my iui this month. she was going to cancel due to it failing 3 times since my MC. but I told her I wanted to do it since my cyst is now gone, being hopeful this works. I am physically and mentally exhausted at this point.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Happy New Year ladies!!!! :fool:

Hoping this is the year for all our rainbow babies!


----------



## EverythingXd

Happy New Year Unicorn and everyone else reading! :thumbup:

It's the anniversary of my ectopic rupturing today, and I am due my AF any time over the next few days. Hoping it doesn't come today as that will be tough emotionally for me since I'm already a bit down.

I hope 2016 is kind to all of us xx


----------



## Mdc

Happy new year ladies! 

Ilove, so sorry about the cruel AF. So unfair and I hope you doing alright. 

Unicorn, good luck this cycle. When are you testing?

Everything, sorry about the anniversary. I am hoping the witch stays away. 

Hi everyone else!

Afm, I am on day 3 of Femara. I asked to be switched and to not use estrogen until we see if I needed to plump my lining. I never had a problem Oing before and ever since I started the hormones no O. Since I usually O later than most (CD16 or 17) and starting E can down regulate FSH , I think it caused me to stall out last month. I feel good about the cycle, so hoping for an IUI next week!


----------



## TTC74

Good luck Mdc! My spotting is mostly gone now at 16 days post MC. Still no sign of any LH on O predictor sticks, though. Maybe I just won't O this month? If not, then how will my body know when to start AF? I just don't know what's going on with my body right now and it's irking me in a big way.


----------



## Mdc

Ttc that sucks about the elusive O this month. With some bleeding maybe your levels of HCG are still just enough to confuse your body. Or, did you beta test it out? Eventually your body should figure it out and the witch will show or you could do what I did and go the progesterone route. I hated to do it, but I was tired of waiting. Since I had left over tissue and post hysteroscopy I am still waiting for my first O since my mmc. I do think I am an odd case bc of the left over tissue and I think the extra oral hormones they had me on stalled me out. Come on TTCs O...get this show on the road!


----------



## ILoveme29

@mdc im glad your starting your new cycle, I hope all goes well

Happy New year ladies, and im praying this year is our year when we all get our rainbows.

im currently on cycle #6 CD11, I wont be blogging too much this time I don't want to overthink anything, but im wishing you all the best and I will keep everyone posted


----------



## TTC74

I took an hpt this morning. Positive. So, that explains why my lh surge is nonexistent. I wish it would just go away so that I can get this show on the road again!


----------



## Mdc

Ilove, good luck and a blissful couple of days before your IUI. 

Ttc, ugh hated that, but hopefully it at least explains the lack of O. It will come back and hopefully soon.


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, AF came early this weekend. I'm out for January. Testing for cycle 4 TTC on February 2nd (Groundhog's Day)!


----------



## EverythingXd

Unicornwoman said:


> Well, AF came early this weekend. I'm out for January. Testing for cycle 4 TTC on February 2nd (Groundhog's Day)!

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## ILoveme29

@Unicorn sorry to hear that, keep your hopes high


----------



## TTC74

6 DPO (presumably - FF thinks I Od). I'm studying my chart like crazy praying for that temp jump tomorrow or Sunday. I know it's an unlikely month for me to get a BFP, but I'm holding on to the possibility.


----------



## Mdc

Unicorn, sorry about the witch, but good luck this month!

Ttc, hoping your temp keeps up there to keep O! Sometimes it is the small things that get us back to normal and that make us feel better. 

So, I am STILL waiting on O. Good news though one follow 19.5 and another 17, last month they stopped at 12, but no so great my lining is 3. Ugh! So trying Estrace to kick start the lining and hoping O holds off for a couple days, but not too long. I really just hope for O, so at least I feel like I am making progress. I haven't O since my D&C.


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone know if hcg fluctuates as it leaves your system after a MMC? I'm 7 DPO and my hpt from this afternoon is darker than my hpt from this morning. (Afternoon on right).


----------

